# Zoro vs Law



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

Location: Alabasta

Who wins?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Feb 4, 2022)

Law stomps if we go by best feats my g

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Law. Too much haxx.  Zoro is actually very lucky that Law has no interest in being the WSS.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6 | GODA 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2022)

Not a good idea to make this thread after a hype chapter but I go with Zoro regardless. Law's ultimate is no different than his previous Kroom attacks it is just far more lethal. As always it depends on can Zoro avoid the sword in time or not. If he can better swordsmanship and aCoC will give him and undeniable victory here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

I would’ve said Zoro before but Law been going kinda crazy ngl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Feb 4, 2022)

This is going to be a weekly thing now is it.   

Can't wait for next weeks thread.  Zoro high-very high difficulty. 

I hold Zoro's feats in the rooftop and the ones against King better than Law's awakening. He is overall  more balanced than Law is, and I'm sure he won't just stand there and let Law tag him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2022)

Law is clearly stronger he has much better feats against much stronger opponents there’s no argument to be made for Zoro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | GODA 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Garcher (Feb 4, 2022)

With current feats Law. 

But when Zoro masters Enma's Bankai and slays Kaido things will look differently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Been saying Law > Zoro for years, nothing has changed my opinion so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Law's ultimate looks stronger than Zoro's. The range is in different leagues so Law might just snipe and kill Zoro from afar.
A weaker KRoom attack dealt severe injuries to BM. This one could probably one shot the likes of Zoro. 

DF Awakening is supposed to be the Admirals' counter to the Yonkous' aCoC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

Holy shit Zoro is getting destroyed in the poll. More than 70% voted for Law.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Feb 4, 2022)

Furinji Saiga said:


> I hold Zoro's feats in the rooftop


Scarring a Yonko vs Breaking a powered up Yonko's bones. I wonder which is better?



Furinji Saiga said:


> and the ones against King better than Law's awakening


King isn't more durable than Big Mom you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Holy shit Zoro is getting destroyed in the poll. More than 70% voted for Law.


It should be 100% for law

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

King who got two or three shotted by sub-Yonkou level aCoC isn't really comparable in tankiness to the likes of powered up BM.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Anyone who ever claimed that feats mattered to him/her/them the most has clearly  only one choice.
Or we were lied to. Pure hypocrisy, simple as that

We're not talking about a scar here, but broken ribs, bones and shattered organs that were healed several times.

Looking forward to see folks stance on that matter.



Personally my stance is the same, the two are close  based on hype and portrayal,  part of 2 trio centered around Luffy (Zoro was hurt and had no total control over his CoC when he scarred Kaido with Ashura).
Law having the better feats, i give him the slight edge, extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pyriz (Feb 4, 2022)

Law should win this pretty comfortably IMO. Not that it will be an easy fight, but I think Law wins it every time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 4, 2022)

If Law's attacks can make BM admit how dangerous he is and how much he hurt her "impenetrable" defenses then Zoro is losing 100%...previous chapter i voted Zoro but this chapter made it clear he is the winner. I mean BM didn't even mention Kidd in all this and focused on Law...that's pretty hype for him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Furinji Saiga said:


> This is going to be a weekly thing now is it.
> 
> Can't wait for next weeks thread.  Zoro high-very high difficulty.
> 
> I hold Zoro's feats in the rooftop and the ones against King better than Law's awakening. He is overall  more balanced than Law is, and I'm sure he won't just stand there and let Law tag him.


Law showed better attacks and matched Zoro's durability and endurance. 

Zoro does not have the better feats

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 4, 2022)

You're a fool and a wanker if you choose Zoro. Honestly this is a litmus test for whether people's opinions should be valued or not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

The new Shanks vs Mihawk?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Not surprised Luffy's rivals are still ahead of Zoro. It's been that way since pre-skip and it still hasn't changed.

Luffy>Law~Kid>Zoro.

 Zoro only won the last poll by a margin because we didn't see Law go all out yet. Considering powered up BM with superior strength and Haki than Zoro couldn't break free of Kid's magnetic pull, Kid would fuck up Zoro too. We surprised that the two people who defeated a Yonkou is stronger than a guy who needed an aCoC power up to avoid getting killed by an FM?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

I think Law wins here. Zoro is going to find it hard to hit him with his teleportation and Law has attacks that damage you internally.

Zoro beats Mid though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 4, 2022)

This is crazy, since didn't Zoro just beat Law in a poll last week? Lol

But yeah, Law wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 4, 2022)

Law outclasses him into literally any category.
AP, endurance, Haki etc.
By feats, hype and portrayal Law is very very very obviously stronger than Zoro.

Honestly claiming Zoro wins now is she as claiming that you are biased. Zoro literally has nothing over Law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> This is crazy, since didn't Zoro just beat Law in a poll last week? Lol


Not by much though. Now that Law showed his ultimate as well as the extent of the damage from the previous KROOM it's natural that he wins.

Law controls the range of this battle and if it stays long range Zoro has no chance. Anything Zoro throws can end up hitting himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bil02 (Feb 4, 2022)

Can Law use the full power of his awakening on Zoro without dying in the cross fire too?

Not only characters aren't always going to allow Law to land the hit but they aren't always allowing him to extend the sword this far into the earth to avoid taking the aftermath of his attack.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Law took 7 of punches from a terrified and enraged Big Mom and was still capable of using his most taxing attack on her, yet somehow Zoro's durability feats are better

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

bil02 said:


> Can Law use the full power of his awakening on Zoro without dying in the cross fire too?
> 
> Not only characters aren't always going to allow Law to land the hit but they aren't always allowing him to extend the sword this far into the earth to avoid taking the aftermath of his attack.


He doens't need to extend it nearly that far to finish off Zoro + he has many other tools to injure him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro now and always

Extreme diff

Reactions: Like 4 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Law was a support during Zoro magnificient defensive  feats against Hakai.
Helped his boy out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> Law was a support during Zoro magnificient defensive  feats against Hakai.
> Helped his boy out.


And then Law made his own solo hakai

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> And then Law made his own solo hakai


Zoro will get hakai PTSD once he gets hit by Law's ultimate, before passing out or getting blown up.


----------



## bil02 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> He doens't need to extend it nearly that far to finish off Zoro + he has many other tools to injure him.


His main tools to take out Zoro are his awakening moves which don't even work with Shambles.

He needs to get close himself,that's why he needed to distract BM with tact to land puncture wille. 

Gamma knife and counter shock are doing massive damage but they don't oneshot without Zoro giving an attack back in exchange.

Zoro has a new mode with Advcoc with which he hasn't even used his ultimate attack;Ashura.

I understand all those who vote for law after this chapter,I still have Zoro winning.


----------



## ice demon slayer (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro will soon kill Kaido and he'll be>anyone not named Luffy

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> And then Law made his own solo hakai



Not gonna lie, i did not expect Law to showcase such endurance (thought he would dodge) and such power when it comes to AP.
Top tier AP. His devil fruit is absolutely broken.



bil02 said:


> His main tools to take out Zoro are his awakening moves which don't even work with Shambles.
> 
> He needs to get close himself,that's why he needed to distract BM with tact to land puncture wille.
> 
> ...



Those were mandatory VS Big Mom, arguably the character with the most durability in the story, who also happens to possess healing powers.
Zoro is not surviving half of what Big Mom took.
Both can destroy the other if a finisher lands.
Did not expect Law to showcase such endurance.
Knowing he can also teleport?

That's a lot.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

bil02 said:


> His main tools to take out Zoro are his awakening moves which don't even work with Shambles.
> 
> He needs to get close himself,that's why he needed to distract BM with tact to land puncture wille.
> 
> ...


You're acting as if Law getting close would put him at a disadvantage, or you're saying that it would be difficult for the guy who can teleport himself to get close to Zoro? Unless the attack zoro exchanges one-shots Law, which it won't, that doesn't matter to much. Ashura is strong and all but it's not like Law can't just teleport himself 100 meters away from it. He doesn't need to challenge it.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Ashura lasts like a minute, always has. When that's done Zoro will be even more depleted than before. Law Shambles himself or Zoro away and puts Zoro in time out for the measly amount of time that Ashura lasts. Or he could just fight Zoro long range and land some free hits.


----------



## Sieves (Feb 4, 2022)

Law is above zoro and he has been since his introduction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 13 | Disagree 1


----------



## bil02 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> You're acting as if Law getting close would put him at a disadvantage, or you're saying that it would be difficult for the guy who can teleport himself to get close to Zoro? Unless the attack zoro exchanges one-shots Law, which it won't, that doesn't matter to much. Ashura is strong and all but it's not like Law can't just teleport himself 100 meters away from it. He doesn't need to challenge it.


I'm saying law has shown that he never uses Shambles with his awakening moves since the room is concentrated on the blade and becomes Kroom.

Zoro has shown the reaction speed to react to shambles so for Law to land his normal moves like counter shock and Gamma knife,he will need to take an attack in return.

For awakening moves,Law will need to distract Zoro and engage him in cqc with his normal movement speed since shambles is seemingly not working with them.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 4, 2022)

Law right now. It's a more interesting discussion once Zoro's surpassed the likes of Oden (perhaps when he's forged his own black blade) and mastered advanced CoC.


----------



## bil02 (Feb 4, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> Those were mandatory VS Big Mom, arguably the character with the most durability in the story, who also happens to possess healing powers.
> Zoro is not surviving half of what Big Mom took.
> Both can destroy the other if a finisher lands.
> Did not expect Law to showcase such endurance.
> ...


Never said Zoro is surviving all of that,just that he has the reactions to land attacks in return each time law lands his moves.
Teleportation is good and all but Zoro also has dash speed techniques like Shi shishi sonson thAT have never been dodged in the history of one piece and can land on law before he switches away.

I thought it was very high to extreme diff last week,still have Zoro winning.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro as always. Around high diff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## El Hit (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro, because I like him more.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Feb 4, 2022)

ZLL zoro looses to law

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 19


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 4, 2022)

ice demon slayer said:


> Zoro now and always
> 
> Extreme diff






El Hit said:


> Zoro, because I like him more.






TheWiggian said:


> Zoro as always. Around high diff.

Reactions: Funny 12 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Feb 4, 2022)

Garcher said:


> With current feats Law.
> 
> But when Zoro masters Enma's Bankai and slays Kaido things will look differently



Yes, I think they are generally at the same level, but Law seems to have better control over his powers right now since Zoro has not fully mastered Emma.

So propably Law very high to extreme with Awakening moves - Zoro may edge it next arc.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

This is it for Zoro this arc. He'd have to kill Kaidou to be the #2 supernova after Luffy.


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2022)

People voting for Law is a mark against Shiryu, and I just can't have that. Not on my watch. Not on my LIFE. Voted for Zoro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Jad said:


> People voting for Law is a mark against Shiryu, and I just can't have that. Not on my watch. Not on my LIFE. Voted for Zoro.


How so, Zoro will get strogner when he fights shiryu  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 4, 2022)

Bankai Law > WSS.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jad (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How so, Zoro will get strogner when he fights shiryu  ?


You know very damn well why....


----------



## bil02 (Feb 4, 2022)

Jad said:


> People voting for Law is a mark against Shiryu, and I just can't have that. Not on my watch. Not on my LIFE. Voted for Zoro.


Why do you think shiryuu is anything less than a gimmick fight for Roronoa?

He's got no black blade and fights people hiding with the invisibility fruit,doesn't look terrifying to me.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Amol said:


> Law outclasses him into literally any category.
> AP, endurance, *Haki etc*.
> By feats, hype and portrayal Law is very very very obviously stronger than Zoro.
> 
> Honestly claiming Zoro wins now is she as claiming that you are biased. Zoro literally has nothing over Law.



Zoro has better haki than Law, wtf are you talking about?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

@Amol Gonna wait for you to explain how Law trumps Zoro in haki when Zoro has all 3 forms and advanced CoC coating...

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gabzy (Feb 4, 2022)

Yeah, i think Law wins extreme/high diff, but Zoro definitely has better haki than him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amol (Feb 4, 2022)

Big Mom also has all 3 kinds of haki.
We know Law's DF doesn't work if his haki is not good enough against opponent.

Law was out here breaking bones and causing extreme damage to a very durable Yonkou.

So if Law's haki can deal with Big Mom's haki (who also has all types of haki including AdCoC) then I don't think Law has anything to fear from Zoro's baby AdCoC that he can't really control.


Law's haki feats are thus obviously factually better than Zoro's.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## GeoNation (Feb 4, 2022)

So Law manages to land Kroom attacks on distracted Big Mom thanks to a 2 v 1 and automatically that means he lands those attacks on Zoro?

So by that logic, Zoro also lands King of hell ultimates on Law. We know Zoro is capable of enduring Hakai which is superior to Law's ultimate. But can Law endure an attack strong enough to cleave someone more durable than Kaido?

Even if we should assume that Law will be able to Land his ultimate on Zoro, that will not be enough to defeat Zoro because of his endurance feats.

Zoro wins very high diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro with extreme diff.

There's not much between all three of them, but Zoro gets the nod for me due to being more well rounded when you look at base stats. AdCoC v Awakening probably a wash, speed is a wash, power goes to Zoro, he's able to more easily dish out lethal attacks, durability is  a wash as they have regular human skin, endurance goes to Zoro, Haki goes to Zoro.

Close fight. It'd be the same response with Kid.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Zoro with extreme diff.
> 
> There's not much between all three of them, but Zoro gets the nod for me due to being more well rounded when you look at base stats. AdCoC v Awakening probably a wash, speed is a wash, power goes to Zoro, he's able to more easily dish out lethal attacks, durability is  a wash as they have regular human skin, endurance goes to Zoro, Haki goes to Zoro.
> 
> Close fight. It'd be the same response with Kid.


How is Zoro able to dish out more lethal attacks when used ad CoC can kill him  

Laws been fighting since the raid started and has been tacking attacks from big mom Zoros endurance isn't greater

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How is Zoro able to dish out more lethal attacks when used ad CoC can kill him
> 
> Laws been fighting since the raid started and has been tacking attacks from big mom Zoros endurance isn't greater



Because every single slash in that mode is greatly powered-up. He doesn't necessarily need much set-up for them either, just swing for results as normal.

Law was in AWE of Zoro's endurance on the roof, it's pretty obvious who is the bigger tank between them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 4, 2022)

Make the poll public , I wanna see all the die hard Zoro fans 

OT : Law KRoom his ass to victory

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Amol said:


> Big Mom also has all 3 kinds of haki.
> We know Law's DF doesn't work if his haki is not good enough against opponent.
> 
> Law was out here breaking bones and causing extreme damage to a very durable Yonkou.
> ...



I see you want to double down on a dumb take...

Firstly Zoro can control his advanced CoC now. Almost as if you skipped the end of the King fight. If you bothered to read, it wasn't a small amount so calling it 'baby' advanced CoC shows you're just trolling at this point. 

Law's awakening Shock Wille attack does not rely on haki. Law can't transport BM/Kaido due to their haki being stronger. As Big Mom explains  it is a shock wave from within, it's not about overpowering Big Mom's haki.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Because every single slash in that mode is greatly powered-up. He doesn't necessarily need much set-up for them either, just swing for results as normal.
> 
> Law was in AWE of Zoro's endurance on the roof, it's pretty obvious who is the bigger tank between them.


The same is said for all he has to do is apply kroom to his sword. 

Big Mom was in awe of Luffy's damage on the rooftop before adcoc. Doesn't mean that pre-adcoc luffy has better ap than big mom. 

Someone can worse stats than you and you can still be impressed. The reactions don't matter what matters is the feats and laws feats are just as good if not better than Zoro's in endurance


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Make the poll public , I wanna see all the die hard Zoro fans
> 
> OT : Law KRoom his ass to victory


The poll is public

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Make the poll public , I wanna see all the die hard Zoro fans
> 
> OT : Law KRoom his ass to victory



the poll is public

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Those poll results


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The same is said for all he has to do is apply kroom to his sword.
> 
> Big Mom was in awe of Luffy's damage on the rooftop before adcoc. Doesn't mean that pre-adcoc luffy has better ap than big mom.
> 
> Someone can worse stats than you and you can still be impressed. The reactions don't matter what matters is the feats and laws feats are just as good if not better than Zoro's in endurance



Ok, let's call ease of damage a wash for argument's sake.

You're definitely under-stating Law's response to Zoro's injuries, he said, AND I QUOTE: "HOW is he still fighting? That last attack he took could have shattered every bone in his body"

Does that sound to you like Law has better endurance than Zoro? As a doctor, he cannot fathom how this could be possible. Zoro is known for his endurance, it's literally his best attribute. Law's best attribute is his versatility, which ranks number 1 in the entire verse.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> the poll is public


Ohhh , I could not see the results b4 voting , so I automatically thought ... Oh nvm

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Ohhh , I could not see the results b4 voting , so I automatically thought ... Oh nvm



I always make my polls not visible without voting because I don’t want people to lurk without voting and not risking their coin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Ok, let's call ease of damage a wash for argument's sake.
> 
> You're definitely under-stating Law's response to Zoro's injuries, he said, AND I QUOTE: "HOW is he still fighting? That last attack he took could have shattered every bone in his body"
> 
> Does that sound to you like Law has better endurance than Zoro? As a doctor, he cannot fathom how this could be possible. Zoro is known for his endurance, it's literally his best attribute. Law's best attribute is his versatility, which ranks number 1 in the entire verse.



And Hakai is the strongest attack we've seen in the Raid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Feb 4, 2022)

Law doesn't have better haki than Zoro. Some of you are on crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Six (Feb 4, 2022)

Here we go again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro could beat Law overall in base stats and he'd still lose 10/10 times. Why? Because Law has hax and Zoro doesn't have yonkou level haki to prevent it. Law's still going to move him around with Shambles. Law controls the distance of the battle. If Law keeps it at long range there's not much Zoro can do about it. Zoro was getting raped by King in long range, let alone Law who's even deadlier. Law has multiple ways to one shot Zoro. Amputate, Mes, Gamma Knife, KROOM. He also has multiple ways to set it up if unimpeded by plot. He could keep throwing building sized debris at Zoro like he did to BM this chapter, until Zoro's buried under it to take away line of sight.  Then scan Zoro's location with Room to deliver a one shot finisher with Amputate or KRoom from range. Considering Law blew a huge crater all the way in Wano, don't try to tell us KROOM can't be used to attack from range. Even if Zoro can normally block Amputate, he can't if he doesn't see it coming. Law was able to set up a surprise KROOM on BM with just one use of Takt. Imagine if he threw 10-20x the amount of debris. Teleporting Zoro in front of Law with Zoro facing away from Law is also an option. Also If a regular KRoom attack can severely damage buffed BM to the point where she has multiple broken bones, it'd finish someone with weak durability by comparison like Zoro. Meanwhile Zoro being able to one shot Law is highly questionable, after the consecutive beatings Law took on the rooftop from the Yonkous and then by BM later.
Obviously Law could shield himself with haki and it won't be as easy as landing one King of Hell Santoryuu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lightcrowler (Feb 4, 2022)

Law wins.
I would’ve given the win to Zoro but after Law tanked numerous punches from upgraded Big mom and is still able to stand and pull of drained awakening attacks, i had to give it to Law, as little sense as that makes because Law isn’t a physical fighter, for him to tank so many attacks was surprising.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Ok, let's call ease of damage a wash for argument's sake.
> 
> You're definitely under-stating Law's response to Zoro's injuries, he said, AND I QUOTE: "HOW is he still fighting? That last attack he took could have shattered every bone in his body"
> 
> Does that sound to you like Law has better endurance than Zoro? As a doctor, he cannot fathom how this could be possible. Zoro is known for his endurance, it's literally his best attribute. Law's best attribute is his versatility, which ranks number 1 in the entire verse.


We just saw an exhausted law that was koed a chapter ago peform puncture ville while taking hits from bigger mom. 

Law can perform something similar maybe not exactly the same but his endurance is just as good as Zoro's


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Location: Alabasta
> 
> Who wins?


Bruv, even all the feats aside, Oda isn't that of a complicated storyteller. Zoro fought King while these two got the bigger prey, it's always been the case that the strongest good guy fights the strongest bad guy. It's not that deep.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

Still Zoro. We go through this every single chapter now. Recency bias is a mf. Law’s best attacks drain the living fuck out of him and all of them require set up that Zoro will not allow him. Law is shining in this 2v1 because Kidd has been Mama’s primary focus since the fight started. And I got news for you, even if you swap Zoro for BM in the panel where she’s punching him repeatedly as he’s casting his attack, if Zoro is slashing him with AdCoC slashes in place of that? What? Lmfao

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 4, 2022)

Perfect thread to weed out the folk who will never concede when it comes to Zoro no matter what is shown

Reactions: Winner 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Law is too versityle and zoros high stat by far (AP) law has equal to or greater. Law wins high diff


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Bruv, even all the feats aside, Oda isn't that of a complicated storyteller. Zoro fought King while these two got the bigger prey, it's always been the case that the strongest good guy fights the strongest bad guy. It's not that deep.



For 1v1s I agree, that's usually been the case. But in this arc it's more nuanced imo. Zoro also got to fight the Yonko and did better vs Kaido. And with Kid and Law vs Big Mom it's been a 2v1. Could current Zoro do the same if he was paired with Law or Kidd? That's the question. And where do we place Yamato compared to Kid and Law since her main 1v1 is now with a Kanjuro painting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WeakMCinTraining (Feb 4, 2022)

Law's endurance really impressed me this chapter. But I still think Hakai is way more damaging than those punches. Zoro has better haki, better swordsmanship and he won't be as easy to hit as BM who was always distracted when got hit or in a 2v1. The winner is pretty obvious. 

Law.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> For 1v1s I agree, that's usually been the case. But in this arc it's more nuanced imo. Zoro also got to fight the Yonko and did better vs Kaido. And with Kid and Law vs Big Mom it's been a 2v1. Could current Zoro do the same if he was paired with Law or Kidd? That's the question. And where do we place Yamato compared to Kid and Law since her main 1v1 is now with a Kanjuro painting.


There's nothing nuanced about One Piece fights, especially not Wano fights. I don't really care about Yamato here, she's obviously a utility role in the arc that served to stall Kaido and to prevent the big boom. I am talking about whom Oda chose to have big fights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Van Basten (Feb 4, 2022)

Kid = Law > Zoro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ludi (Feb 4, 2022)

Law very high diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Saying Zoro did better against Kaido when Law never used awakening, but Zoro used his strongest attack makes no sense.


----------



## zoro (Feb 4, 2022)

You're kidding yourselves if you think advCoC Zoro wouldn't get a similar portrayal as either of the two against Mom. Not saying he's stronger, weaker or straight up equal but he's in that ballpark, just like their rooftop selves were in the same ballpark. Law has the tools to win for sure but so does Zoro. Giving it to Law extreme diff 6 times out of 10 because of his versatility I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 4, 2022)

Law has the edge atm as Zoro doesent have the feats to suggest he can take a attack that rips apart his organs. Fighting with his bones broken is good dont get me wrong but not good enough in my mind. 

As usual with Law due to the way his devil fruit works if he wins a fight with someone around his level its almost never gonna be extreme diff. So law mid-high diff.

For now anyway arcs not over yet boys


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Bruv, even all the feats aside, Oda isn't that of a complicated storyteller. Zoro fought King while these two got the bigger prey, it's always been the case that the strongest good guy fights the strongest bad guy. It's not that deep.



Yes that applies for 1v1 fights, not necessarily a 2v1 fight.

Are you saying if Zoro and Law hypothetically fought Big Mom, that they would not win?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joodaa (Feb 4, 2022)

Incredibly impressive stuff from Law, but I just feel it's different in a 1v1 scenario when all your attention is on him. Just like the last chapter, cleverly, Law and Kid have great teamwork and take advantage of that. He uses Tact when she focused on Kid and then when she's dazed from the blow he hits her with Kroom. I personally just don't see him taking Zoro unawares like that, he's shown over and over again to be very battle aware. Honestly amazing feats. Still going with Zoro.


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It should be 100% for law


Law vs Zoro  is a 10-0 matchup in Law’s favor.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

I say Zoro. Law’s response to Zoro on the rooftop told me everything I needed to know. Zoro is much closer to Luffy than most are willing to admit in this thread.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

People out here wanking law, who needs every distraction in the world to land attacks. He’s a strong character that is good for support. Zoro has adcoc shields and superior haki. He’s not landing k-room on Zoro. Until law learns to not be dependent on Kidd and luffy he is behind Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I say Zoro. Law’s response to Zoro on the rooftop told me everything I needed to know. Zoro is much closer to Luffy than most are willing to admit in this thread.


Law was impressed by Zoro's endurance how does that put Zoro above Law

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law was impressed by Zoro's endurance how does that put Zoro above Law


He was impressed by his endurance _and_ attack power.

I’m scaling a current, healthy/fresh Zoro to Mihawk, who I believe is stronger than Big Mom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Feb 4, 2022)

Law 

He’s built to fight brick fighters like Zoro


----------



## Godammit (Feb 4, 2022)

Law obviously

SN ranking

luffy
Kidd
Law
Zoro
Killer
..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He was impressed by his endurance _and_ attack power.
> 
> I’m scaling a current, *healthy/fresh Zoro to Mihawk,* who I believe is stronger than Big Mom.


Law showed just as good endurance and better attack power than Zoro.

At the bolded Zoro's still got some more power ups before he's Mihawk level.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law showed just as good endurance and better attack power than Zoro.
> 
> At the bolded Zoro's still got some more power ups before he's Mihawk level.


I don’t believe Zoro is on Mihawks level, but I don’t believe it would take two of him to defeat Mihawk.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

There's a reason why Oda made Zoro do insane stuff in front of half the novas when he attacked the celestial dragon and there's a reason why he made him present to show more insane stuff in front of the other half on Wano.

When the world is going to remember Luffy as the ultimate pirate and how he's unbeatable, people like Law and Kid are going to smile and say that's true, he also had the King of Hell with him.

The entire Roof Top was Luffy & Zoro vs Kaidou

Law, Kid and Killer were supporting the first, Big Mom was supporting the latter. Literally that was the entire rooftop until everyone went downstairs.

Oda was slowly making Law fall for Zoro the same way he fell for Luffy.

- Picking up a fight with him after beating Heldom
- Law saying he thinks another guy won't follow the plan and ruin it
- Law being amazed at Zoro blocking Hakai and being able to fight afterwards
- Law being amazed at Zoro spawning more heads and arms and blocking the WSC in a head on fight then scarring him
- Law would've dropped his pants and bent over if he saw the King of Hell declaration moment.

All of the above are symptoms Law showed when he was falling for Luffy.

I understand your feats, fans of Law. Your boy is too precious for you. Guess what, Zoro is more precious to Oda than your boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 8 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro do insane stuff in front of half the novas when he attacked the celestial dragon and there's a reason why he made him present to show more insane stuff in front of the other half on Wano.
> 
> When the world is going to remember Luffy as the ultimate pirate and how he's unbeatable, people like Law and Kid are going to smile and say that's true, he also had the King of Hell with him.
> 
> ...


Man just went on a soliloquy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro do insane stuff in front of half the novas when he attacked the celestial dragon and there's a reason why he made him present to show more insane stuff in front of the other half on Wano.
> 
> When the world is going to remember Luffy as the ultimate pirate and how he's unbeatable, people like Law and Kid are going to smile and say that's true, he also had the King of Hell with him.
> 
> ...


It’s wild to me that people don’t view it like this, but this will be more apparent going forward.

Any time there’s a supernova around to watch, Oda always shows them being massively impressed with Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

It’s funny how feats only matter when Zoro has better feats. Now it’s muh portrayal.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro do insane stuff in front of half the novas when he attacked the celestial dragon and there's a reason why he made him present to show more insane stuff in front of the other half on Wano.
> 
> When the world is going to remember Luffy as the ultimate pirate and how he's unbeatable, people like Law and Kid are going to smile and say that's true, he also had the King of Hell with him.
> 
> ...


There's a reason that Oda made Kid and Law defeat a yonkou while Zoro fought a yc1

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> It’s funny how feats only matter when Zoro has better feats. Now it’s muh portrayal.


So you do admit Zoro has better feats? Good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> So you do admit Zoro has better feats? Good.


He doesn’t at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> There's a reason that Oda made Kid and Law defeat a yonkou while Zoro fought a yc1


No shit. Of course there is a reason. They are captains. Doesn't mean they are stronger than Zoro just because of that when it's a 2 vs 1. 

There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the one to block the 2 Yonkou attack, he's the only one that can do it. 
There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the only one to scar Kaidou out of all the novas, he's the only one that can do it. 
There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the one to beat a Luranian, the ones known for their toughness and endurance and ability to survive anywhere and even blocked attacks that could damage Kaidou, because Zoro is the only one that can do it. 
There's a reason why Oda made Zoro unlock advanced CoC along with Luffy. Because they're the only ones worthy of it at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> No shit. Of course there is a reason. They are captains. Doesn't mean they are stronger than Zoro just because of that when it's a 2 vs 1.
> 
> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the one to block the 2 Yonkou attack, he's the only one that can do it.
> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the only one to scar Kaidou out of all the novas, he's the only one that can do it.
> ...


Zoro scarred Kaido while Law Broke multiple bones. Which is more impressive?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> No shit. Of course there is a reason. They are captains. Doesn't mean they are stronger than Zoro just because of that when it's a 2 vs 1.
> 
> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the one to block the 2 Yonkou attack, he's the only one that can do it.


Zoro did not block Hakai he stalled it for a bit playing the sacrificial role 


Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the only one to scar Kaidou out of all the novas, he's the only one that can do it.


Law brook Big moms bones and had an attack that can destroy a small island


Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro the one to beat a Luranian, the ones known for their toughness and endurance and ability to survive anywhere and even blocked attacks that could damage Kaidou, because Zoro is the only one that can do it.


Big mom is know for being invincible her durability is shown to be the best in one piece 


Lawliet said:


> There's a reason why Oda made Zoro unlock advanced CoC along with Luffy. Because they're the only ones worthy of it at the moment.


Law doesn't have Coc and his awakening is just as potent as ad Coc redundant point

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> Zoro scarred Kaido while Law Broke multiple bones. Which is more impressive?



It depends on the circumstances. Zoro scarred Kaidou in a 1 vs 1 confrontation with 0 interruptions from anyone else. 
Law broke BM's bones in a 2 vs 1 after multiple and more multiple distractions from Kid. Which she healed 2 secs after lol. 

We know Kaidou can heal scars, yet he says this will remain with him. That's how strong the attack was.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> There's a reason that Oda made Kid and Law defeat a yonkou while Zoro fought a yc1


There’s also a reason why Oda had Zoro be taken out of that fight by momentarily blocking an attack that broke all of his bones…but unless we’re reading different manga, Zoro fought two Yonkou also. Zoro had better feats on the RT and he’s much stronger now. You could argue that Kidd and Law had their awakenings the whole time, sure, but Law was still in awe at Zoro’s RT AP and endurance while being in a near death state. And that’s knowing what he can do himself with his awakening. I know we have to spite the Legion this week, but let’s be real 

Ane for the millionth time Popo, even if only for a second, Zoro completely stopped Hakai in its tracks. No matter how much you try and downplay that feat, it was a block.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> It depends on the circumstances. Zoro scarred Kaidou in a 1 vs 1 confrontation with 0 interruptions from anyone else.
> Law broke BM's bones in a 2 vs 1 after multiple and more multiple distractions from Kid. Which she healed 2 secs after lol.
> 
> We know Kaidou can heal scars, yet he says this will remain with him. That's how strong the attack was.


My man just went in circles. Yeah I’m out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

atm Law has better feats and better portrayal

And an island buster


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Zoro did not block Hakai he stalled it for a bit playing the sacrificial role


sure, he stalled it for a bit. I'm not biting. 


MrPopo said:


> Law brook Big moms bones and had an attack that can destroy a small island


Law broke BM's bones in a 1 vs 2 with an unlimited amount of distractions. Every time he landed that attack, BM was going for Kid. 
Zoro vs Kaidou was a 1 vs 1 confrontation. Zoro even blocked Kaidou's weapon twice then landed his Ashura on him. 

As far as I remember, Law and Kid did not block a single attack from either Kaidou or BM.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> My man just went in circles. Yeah I’m out.


I mean, your guys are the ones going in circles in a 1 vs 2.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law doesn't have Coc and his awakening is just as potent as ad Coc redundant point


Also, not true. 

The single ability that separates the top from the real top is said to be advanced CoC, not devil fruit awakening.


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

People out here putting asterisks behind feats to support their narrative. OL pls. Law didn’t need any distraction to use his last attack btw. He was actually getting duffed out when he landed it. Can’t use that excuse anymore.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> People out here putting asterisks behind feats to support their narrative. OL pls. Law didn’t need any distraction to use his last attack btw. He was actually getting duffed out when he landed it. Can’t use that excuse anymore.


Law can land any attack just by teleporting in your face, or behind.

Only fast characters with FS can avoid teleport blitzes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> People out here putting asterisks behind feats to support their narrative. OL pls. Law didn’t need any distraction to use his last attack btw. He was actually getting duffed out when he landed it. Can’t use that excuse anymore.



Say what again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law can land any attack just by teleporting in your face, or behind.
> 
> Only fast characters with FS can avoid teleport blitzes


Don’t tell the Legion that 


Lawliet said:


> Say what again?


she tanked Takt and beat the fuck out of him and he still set it up.: kumabread


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Conxc said:


> There’s also a reason why Oda had Zoro be taken out of that fight by momentarily blocking an attack that broke all of his bones…but unless we’re reading different manga, Zoro fought two Yonkou also. Zoro had better feats on the RT and he’s much stronger now. You could argue that Kidd and Law had their awakenings the whole time, sure, but Law was still in awe at Zoro’s RT AP and endurance while being in a near death state. And that’s knowing what he can
> do himself with his awakening. I know we have to spite the Legion this week, but let’s be real


Law already surpassed Zoro's rooftop feats I don't know why you're bringing them up. Law and Kidd didn't  go all out on the rooftop Zoro did.

Law was impressed by what Zoro did in his condition and we just saw Law perform a more impressive feat while a similar condition


Conxc said:


> Ane for the millionth time Popo, even if only for a second, Zoro completely stopped Hakai in its tracks. No matter how much you try and downplay that feat, it was a block.


No he stalled it and came out crippled.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> she tanked Takt and beat the fuck out of him and he still set it up.: kumabread


This is not what we were discussing. Stop changing your stance because it doesn't work anymore. 

The takt put her on her ass and Law jumped on her when she was on her ass. Takt worked on her because she was attacking Kid. The same way Kroom was used on her the first time, when she was attacking Kid.

Not a good look for the Law fans, stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> sure, he stalled it for a bit. I'm not biting.
> 
> Law broke BM's bones in a 1 vs 2 with an unlimited amount of distractions. Every time he landed that attack, BM was going for Kid.
> Zoro vs Kaidou was a 1 vs 1 confrontation. Zoro even blocked Kaidou's weapon twice then landed his Ashura on him.
> ...


The fight being in a 2v1 someone makes big mom less durable 


Lawliet said:


> Also, not true.
> 
> The single ability that separates the top from the real top is said to be advanced CoC, not devil fruit awakening.


That adCoc sure helped big mom win the fight


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law was impressed by what Zoro did in his condition and we just saw Law perform a more impressive feat while a similar condition


Law did not perform a better feat nor is he in a similar condition, stop.

Does Law have around 30 bones broken in his body? That's Law's estimation btw. 
Did Law block 2 attacks from BM then damage her? No


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> This is not what we were discussing. Stop changing your stance because it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> The takt put her on her ass and Law jumped on her when she was on her ass. Takt worked on her because she was attacking Kid. The same way Kroom was used on her the first time, when she was attacking Kid.
> 
> Not a good look for the Law fans, stop.


Kaido was focused on Luffy too for that matter.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The fight being in a 2v1 someone makes big mom less durable


No? But it makes her open to recieve more Hax attacks. 



MrPopo said:


> That adCoc sure helped big mom win the fight


BM is not really that much of a Haki fighter I guess, which is why she's the weakest Yonkou. Who cares about her lol

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Tact will work any time in 1v1 as well. Same for Shambles. Like it did in the smoker fight.
Law landed 2 counter shocks on BM easy and an Injection Shot on Kaido.

Zoro also has no homies to help and no great CoO feats to deal with shambles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Yes that applies for 1v1 fights, not necessarily a 2v1 fight.
> 
> Are you saying if Zoro and Law hypothetically fought Big Mom, that they would not win?


They wouldn't win, yes. If Oda wanted to team them up, it would mean that Oda sees Zoro as someone who's on that level and they'd win. But Law and Kid are there with ridiculous feats instead. Also don't want to argue with Zoro fans across the board but I can tell you - Mihawk isn't stronger than any Yonko. WSS means that that person is the strongest/most proficient at using swords/bladed weapons and that's it. Zoro becoming a WSS won't have to ever mean that he's stronger than Law, but he's more proficient with swords. You'll see anyway. Not to say that Zoro falls behind a lot - hell, I hope that Zoro and Sanji surpass Kid and Law because I don't want future PK crew's most prominent fighters losing to some side characters

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law already surpassed Zoro's rooftop feats I don't know why you're bringing them up. Law and Kidd didn't  go all out on the rooftop Zoro did.
> 
> Law was impressed by what Zoro did in his condition and we just saw Law perform a more impressive feat while a similar condition


Let’s put it in perspective. Yes, Law’s feats in this BM fight are better, as they should be, but Law was still in awe. If this attacks was so far beneath what Law could produce in awakening, I don’t see why he would be amazed. That was Zoro in a fucked up state with unconscious use of AdCoC. Zoro can now use AdCoC at will in any attack, with Enma mastery, I don’t see how you still think Law wins tbh. Same with the endurance. The fact that he took the brunt force of Hakai, broke all his bones and was still able to perform at that level is another thing.


MrPopo said:


> No he stalled it and came out crippled.


Stalled is literally just another word for stop, which in this context is another word for block. We can play word games if you really insist.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> id Law block 2 attacks from BM


No he tanked like 20+


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Top tiers are actually still relatively good in 2 v 1 fights too. Shiki fought Garp and Sengoku together and based on Garp’s words, it was no easy fight.


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Law blocked Kaido btw. Why should that even matter?


----------



## Tenma (Feb 4, 2022)

Way I see it, this is Law and Kidd's shining moment, so while I can't say they peak here there's no need for them to grow much stronger from here on out.

Zoro is slightly weaker atm but with greater challenges like Mihawk/Greenbull ahead he will definitely become stronger in the long run. But for now, Law takes it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> Kaido was focused on Luffy too for that matter.



Do you see this mark? That's the mark of "attention being grabbed". You see where Kaidou's head turns to? 



Do you see these marks and the word "Kchaang"?


That's Zoro and Kaidou clashing twice before Zoro scars him for life. 


You see this face? 



This is the face of " Thank god he's on our side"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MYJC (Feb 4, 2022)

Law > Zoro 

This hasn't changed since his first appearance in Saabody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

Zorobros only argument is that one Laws reaction to Zoro.
While ignoring that he was holding back awakening which has more DC than Asura


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Let’s put it in perspective. Yes, Law’s feats in this BM fight are better, as they should be, but Law was still in awe. If this attacks was so far beneath what Law could produce in awakening, I don’t see why he would be amazed. That was Zoro in a fucked up state with unconscious use of AdCoC. Zoro can now use AdCoC at will in any attack, with Enma mastery, I don’t see how you still think Law wins tbh. Same with the endurance. The fact that he took the brunt force of Hakai, broke all his bones and was still able to perform at that level is another thing.
> 
> Stalled is literally just another word for stop, which in this context is another word for block. We can play word games if you really insist.


Zoro blocking Hakai Just Like Picolo blocked Nappas attack  

It just comes at the cost of their lives


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

The new scar is so small you can barely see it compared to Odens scar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Zoro blocking Hakai Just Like Picolo blocked Nappas attack
> 
> It just comes at the cost of their lives



Guess that means Kid and Law are the equivalent of "I shat my pants" Kid Gohan that was frozen by fear.



I like it, you're being realistic here and read the correct manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Do you see this mark? That's the mark of "attention being grabbed". You see where Kaidou's head turns to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in chapter 1029 when Law used shambles to CS Momma she noticed in a very similar fashion and still was tagged. We can do this all day


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

And of Law can react to hybrid Kaido, he should have no trouble landing attacks


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 4, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Guess that means Kid and Law are the equivalent of "I shat my pants" Kid Gohan that was frozen by fear.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, you're being realistic here and read the correct manga


If that was the case Zoro would have died


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> And in chapter 1029 when Law used shambles to CS Momma she noticed in a very similar fashion and still was tagged. We can do this all day


You mean this? 



Yeah, she noticed, she got tickled, then Law was put on the ground by a fire attack which Zoro would've cut easily lol. Then BM proceeded to do what Law was trying to stop her, and attacked Kid in a flip, styling on both Law and Kid.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> And of Law can react to hybrid Kaido, he should have no trouble landing attacks


Law was not reacting to Hybrid Kaidou. I think you should tap out and let someone else comes in. You're  not making a good cause for your boy Law.


*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 this guy tells me Law reacted by teleporting Zoro and attacking a Kaidou that was attacking Zoro 





*Spoiler*: __ 



So I tell his ass if Law can't attack a guy that's attacking another guy, then he has no place on the rooftop to begin with. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Reacting means not getting hit by TB even when the guy literally told you to stay where you are, i'm coming for you LOL


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she noticed, she got tickled, then Law was put on the ground by a fire attack which Zoro would've cut easily lol. Then BM proceeded to do what Law was trying to stop her, and attacked Kid in a flip, styling on both Law and Kid.


The point is that she was totally aware of his presence. The rest of your post is hypothetical. We’ve seen both avoid attacks from Yonko using their kit. That’s something else completely


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Law was not reacting to Hybrid Kaidou. I think you should tap out and let someone else comes in. You're  not making a good cause for your boy Law.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


He reacted to Kaido after hitting him with injection shot tho by defending himself when Kaido went straight for him afterwards. Or did that not happen?


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Firo said:


> He reacted to Kaido after hitting him with injection shot tho by defending himself when Kaido went straight for him afterwards. Or did that not happen?


I mean, you teleporting yourself to a guy, attack him, the moment you attack him you put on a barrier. That's more like, I know my attack did nothing but I did what I wanted to do, now lets protect myself before he kills me. 

But whatever you wanna say.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Firo (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> I mean, you teleporting yourself to a guy, attack him, the moment you attack him you put on a barrier. That's more like, I know my attack did nothing but I did what I wanted to do, now lets protect myself before he kills me.
> 
> But whatever you wanna say.


Wow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Feb 4, 2022)

Garcher said:


> With current feats Law.
> 
> But when Zoro masters Enma's Bankai and slays Kaido things will look differently


That Bleach thing is a good joke but Zkkk is not happening, please stop with that none sense. At this point it just looks sad that you guys still think that as a possibility. 

FYI Law stomps Zoro right here right now.


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Feb 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> This is crazy, since didn't Zoro just beat Law in a poll last week? Lol
> 
> But yeah, Law wins


For some reason he did even though he wasn't even fighting last week.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 4, 2022)

Law’s AP is just as high as Zoro’s, if not even higher; enough to threaten/kill almost any top tier. But I think Zoro has Law beat in just about every other stat, including aCoC being a huge advantage. I’d still give it to Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

Can someone explain to me why TWO Zoros in 2 vs 1 couldn't do the same that the TWO of Kidd + Law did in 2 vs 1? People are conveniently forgetting it's not 1 vs 1 a 2 vs 1 lol
That gives an enormous advantage 
They aren't Rufy in 1 vs 1 with Kaido. They took Big Mom 2 vs 1 taking advantage one from the other, with attacks from the back, attacks to unfocused enemy and so on.

While Adv CoC Zoro stomped a YC1 with three hits, without needing to go all out (no Ashura). One of them being a nameless attack and another a single sword attack.
So Zoro isn't just > YC1s
He is >> them, proved by stomping one.
Obviously I am referring to Current Zoro. Overall the fight with King is high/very high diff, sure. But if we talk about after Zoro's power up, it's low to mid diff, after Zoro gained Adv CoC that King was overwhelmed completely. So would be Marco or Katakuri.

Not to mention that Kidd = Law
Law is a swordsman (Oda called it as that and recognized him as that in multiple sources... and his strongest move is a freaking sword attack)
So Zoro > Law = Kidd

They are in the same tier, stronger than YC1s but still not completely as strong as full fledged Top Tiers. 
Zoro stomped a YC1 in 1 vs 1, Kidd + Law extreme diffed a Top Tier in 2 vs 1.
Before the power ups, Zoro objectively did better than Kidd and Law during Roof Piece.
After that, all of them gained massive power ups, be them Advanced Conqueror Haki or DF Awakening. Proportionally, nothing changed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law’s AP is just as high as Zoro’s, if not even higher; enough to threaten/kill almost any top tier. But I think Zoro has Law beat in just about every other stat, including aCoC being a huge advantage. I’d still give it to Zoro.


Speed, versatility and stamina go to law as well.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

Law even with all his hax would have extreme trouble to even touch Zoro.

Gamma Knife?
Mes?
Injection shot?

Whatever Law tries to do, approaching Zoro, Zoro can simply push Law away thanks to Advanced Conqueror Haki barrier.




Only Kroom attacks can have the benefit of doubt to be able to surpass this.
But while we know the best of what Current Law can do, we didn't know the best of what Current Zoro can do. We just witnessed a nameless slash, a Haki barrier, a basic Santoryu, a basic Ittoryu and a serious Santoryu. That's good but far from the best Zoro can do.
That would be an Advanced CoC Daisensekai.
And, at the maximum, an Advanced CoC Ashura.

Judging without taking that in consideration, and treating Law or Kidd as if they fought 1 vs 1 with Big Mom when they actually fought 2 vs 1, is plain dishonest.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Reacting means not getting hit by TB even when the guy literally told you to stay where you are, i'm coming for you LOL


So since Zoro didn't ever do this either, does this mean Zoro never reacted to Kaido too?  


Lawliet said:


> Yeah, she noticed, she got tickled, then Law was put on the ground by a fire attack which Zoro would've cut easily lol.Then BM proceeded to do what Law was trying to stop her, and attacked Kid in a flip, styling on both Law and Kid.


How is this relevant for Zoro vs Law matchup? You're acting as if Zoro would no sell countershock, which he sure as hell would not. Do you think Zoro = Big Mom??? I mean congratz, you just proved that Big Mom is stronger than Law, really ground breaking stuff here.



Lawliet said:


> I mean, you teleporting yourself to a guy, attack him, the moment you attack him you put on a barrier. That's more like, I know my attack did nothing but I did what I wanted to do, now lets protect myself before he kills me.
> 
> But whatever you wanna say.


D-do you think Zoro doesn't protect his body with haki ever? What's the difference between protecting yourself with a barrier and with haki? I guess Pre-AdCoC Zoro can't react to King, since Zoro protected himself from King's explosion, after his attack failed to do any damage to King... Are you being obtuse on purpose, because you're realizing your dear Sorrow-kun's feats are subpar to Law?


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Law even with all his hax would have extreme trouble to even touch Zoro.
> 
> Gamma Knife?
> Mes?
> ...


Law can teleport.....

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Empathy (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Speed, versatility and stamina go to law as well.



That’s debatable, but also negligible. I just can’t see Law parrying Ashura or the move he beat King with. I don’t think he can hold up to Zoro as a swordsman.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 4, 2022)

Zoro extreme diff

he can use advanced coc more easily and for longer than law's 3 kroom attacks. With that being said, Law's kroom is incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Law can teleport.....


And where has that gotten him. He still needs diversions and can’t handle cqc opponents all that well.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

Now if someone can explain why Awakened Kidd + Law extreme diffing Top Tier Big Mom in 2 vs 1 is better, hell no even much better, than Adv CoC Zoro low/mid diffing YC1 King, that would be fun.

The Zoro hate is unbelievable, if Zoro together with someone had defeated Big Mom it would have been all "he took advantage of the 2 vs 1"
With other characters, now it's making like it's not a 2 vs 1 but a 1 vs 1 like Luffy vs Kaido lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Corax (Feb 4, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Not by much though. Now that Law showed his ultimate as well as the extent of the damage from the previous KROOM it's natural that he wins.
> 
> Law controls the range of this battle and if it stays long range Zoro has no chance. Anything Zoro throws can end up hitting himself.


We haven't seen all out aCoC Zoro either. I think it is reserved for next arc. Like his aCoC Asura or aCoC ISDS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

> Total voters                            122


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Adv CoC Zoro low/mid diffing YC1 King,





Mercurial said:


> The Zoro hate is unbelievable

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Law can teleport.....


Can teleport and so what? 
Teleports in front of Zoro or behind him? He just needs to activate Adv CoC and repel the opponent. The opponent will also need at least some time to attack, so it's definitely possible.
Law isn't The Flash lol just because landing attacks in 2 vs 1 on a character who is as slow just as tanky and strong.



Ayy lmao said:


>


Overall the fight is high/very high diff. I am talking about after Adv CoC because that's Current Zoro.

After Adv CoC, Zoro defeated King in three hits. One being a nameless attack and another a Ittoryu basic attack. Santoryu was more than enough, so he could hold back Adv CoC Ashura that would have been immensely overkill judging by what Adv CoC Santoryu did to King.

You don't call this a low/mid diff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 4, 2022)

The advance COC having guy, that's 1000 times more lethal, physically superior and can fight for much longer. While needing less time to telegraph his attacks. Also Law got coc-doubt by Kaido in the rooftop.

The issue with law is that he has less access to techniques that can replicate Zoro's power output. And there is no technique that can one shot Zoro, while Zoro can.

Zoro in CQC destroy law because he just needs to swing his arm very hard. As we saw we Law vs DD.
To damage Zoro law needs a set up.

Before these last 2 chapter Law didn't have the power output to damage Zoro seriously in one tech.
Now he does but with the set back of all his technique.

It's delusional to think otherwise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 4, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> So since Zoro didn't ever do this either, does this mean Zoro never reacted to Kaido too?


Zoro was on the ground already. Nice try. 

The rest of your points are mooo


----------



## Typhon (Feb 4, 2022)

I said Law wins last week. The feats he showed here just makes it overkill

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

@Mercurial whooping haters asses per usual

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Empathy said:


> That’s debatable, but also negligible. I just can’t see Law parrying Ashura or the move he beat King with. I don’t think he can hold up to Zoro as a swordsman.


How is it negligable, law doesnt need to parry it, he can teleport. Law can use his own fightinf style to fight zoro, he doesnt have to resort to just swordplay lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> And where has that gotten him. He still needs diversions and can’t handle cqc opponents all that well.


He can dodge zoros attacks, and make openings, he literally does it all the time


----------



## Rob (Feb 4, 2022)

Law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 4, 2022)

Asura aCoC Zoro handles Law, too fast, too lethal. 

@Mercurial

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 4, 2022)

It would be the best fight the manga has ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanos will be disapointed by the pool, this isnt perfectly balanced.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2022)

saying it out loud

even a direct Asura from current Zoro (if he can land it) would not put down a fresh Law, given all he has taken so far from 2 yonkou

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> saying it out loud
> 
> even a direct Asura from current Zoro (if he can land it) would not put down a fresh Law, given all he has taken so far from 2 yonkou


You guys are just lucky that Oda doesn’t draw people getting cleaved in half outside of gag deaths

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 4, 2022)

Funny how Law win the pool while in cannon Zoro win by default being the WSS. Its not because a sword can had errection that it will change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamisori (Feb 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Funny how Law win the pool while in cannon Zoro win by default being the WSS. Its not because a sword can had errection that it will change.


He isn't the WSS yet though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 4, 2022)

Kamisori said:


> He isn't the WSS yet though.


WSS at 60% still > Law at 60% . You dont say Luffy weaker than kidd cause he isnt PK yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> He can dodge zoros attacks, and make openings, he literally does it all the time


Dodge some attacks sure, make openings? By himself, lol probably not.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> WSS at 60% still > Law at 60% . You dont say Luffy weaker than kidd cause he isnt PK yet.


But hes not the WSS, what are you even talking about. Right now Law is stronger than zoro, but at some point in the next few arcs zoro will surpass him. By you logic preskip zoro was stronger than preskip law which is absolute insanity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Dodge some attacks sure, make openings? By himself, lol probably not.


Why not, hes done it in the past against smoker(who was just below his level) why wouldnt he be able to do it against zoro(whos just below his level)


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Why not, hes done it in the past against smoker(who was just below his level) why wouldnt he be able to do it against zoro(whos just below his level)


Lol just below his level with superior haki all around and better battle and cqc combat abilities(law’s weakness). 

Law needs distractions repeatedly it’s not going to change now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Lol just below his level with superior haki all around and better battle and cqc combat abilities(law’s weakness).
> 
> Law needs distractions repeatedly it’s not going to change now.


He doesnt have better combat and cqc abilities. And he doesnt have better CoO, he also has worse stamina. The legion is getting worse by the day i tell you.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> He doesnt have better combat and cqc abilities. The legion is getting worse by the day i tell you.


Absolutely he does. Zoro is the better swordsman and thus better at cqc, law has better ap. Zoro has way better haki.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> Absolutely he does. Zoro is the better swordsman and thus better at cqc, law has better ap. Zoro has way better haki.


No hes not, laws devilfruit buffes his CQC like crazy, his signature move is literally called Room, which means its close quarters.
Law has better:
AP
Speed
CoO
Stamina
Utility
Mobility
Hax
Intelligence

Zoro had better
Armament haki
ACoC
Swordsmanship

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 4, 2022)

Law would win against Zoro. Go read the latest chapter (1039). Nuff said!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Law would win against Zoro. Go read the latest chapter (1039). Nuff said!


The legion will never listen no matter what the manga shows

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## arv993 (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> No hes not, laws devilfruit buffes his CQC like crazy, his signature move is literally called Room, which means its close quarters.
> Law has better:
> AP
> Speed
> ...


All of the attacks where he needs tons of support to get off. Doffy did well against him cqc, big mom only got hit from the back or when she was distracted. Need I say more. 

Zoro got his hit on a prepared kaido in a 1 v 1.

Speed hardly matters when your attacks take a while to land, speed and mobility lol what they are all in the same category but ok. 

Zoro has better defense too with acoc barrier. Until law can handle himself in a 1 v 1 combat without playing dead or backstabbing he’s below Zoro.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Danyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Either way extreme. If Law can prepare his ultimate moves and find an opening to hit Zoro he wins, if he cant Zoro wins.
Also Law fans last week: Poll does not matter, it Z boys voting no matter what.
Law fans/Zoro haters this week: Yeah, Law is stronger, look at the poll!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> No hes not, laws devilfruit buffes his CQC like crazy, his signature move is literally called Room, which means its close quarters.
> Law has better:
> AP


Nope. DC =/= AP.


DarkRasengan said:


> Speed


Nope. Zoro has faster movement speed, attacking speed, reaction speed 


DarkRasengan said:


> CoO


Not sure what this is based off of…like at all. Law hardly has any CoO feats.


DarkRasengan said:


> Stamina


Again, not sure what this is based off. Law has been playing support since the RT while everyone else pulled out their big techs. Also, Zoro has been dealing with Enma draining his stamina while fighting has been doing what he did. This is a joke.


DarkRasengan said:


> Utility
> Mobility


You’ve got this, by virtue of his self teleportation. I think you’re mistaking this for movement speed. These things are not the same. He can get to where he needs to get to by teleporting, but then the rest is up to him.;


DarkRasengan said:


> Hax
> Intelligence


Hax, yes. Combat intelligence? Hell the fuck no. Zoro is an idiot, yes, outside of combat. Law hasn’t shown the level of combat intel that Zoro has. 


DarkRasengan said:


> Zoro had better
> Armament haki
> ACoC
> Swordsmanship


This among other things.


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 4, 2022)

I think the easiest way to visualize the fight is
Round 1: Law can't use Kroom puncure but can use the other Krooms. Zoro can't use Ashura/ACOC.

Meaning Zoro can used quasi COC, like Dragon Blaze. And has access to technique like 1080 pound canon and 3000 worlds.
I don't think it takes too much to realize Zoro beats Law with mid/high diff?

Round 2:
They're going all out, Law carries the same disadvantage but with the capacity to perform an attack that's really deadly.

The thing is, Dragon Blaze it alone is so powerful that it scared 2 yonkou, and the technique doesn't bypass Kaido/Big mom's durability.
A durability that Law doesn't have.

So if Ashura can outpower Kaido CQC/Scar him. (PRE ADCOC) and Dragon Blaze can scare both Big Mom/Kaido and travel across Onigashima.  (And Zoro just needs to charge it up)

Imagine what a hit from Ashura/AdCoc Zoro can do to a fighter that does not have the privileges of being the 2 most durable beings in the verse.

Zoro's technique operate on a top tier level period, and has much easier access to them. Law bypasses THE  crucial part to perform a top tier level tech.

And to make it worse, Zoro block->then overwhelm by a tech performed by 2 yonkous. Which means a Kroom puncture one shotting Zoro is absolute cope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

arv993 said:


> All of the attacks where he needs tons of support to get off. Doffy did well against him cqc, big mom only got hit from the back or when she was distracted. Need I say more.
> 
> Zoro got his hit on a prepared kaido in a 1 v 1.
> 
> ...


The kaido fight was a 5v2 not 1 on 1
Speed matters a ton, laws attacks dont take long to land.

Law has better stats almost all across the board, better feats, higher portrayal, and a stronger opponent, yet the legion deny everything when it comes to zoro.
Cant reason with the legions head cannon


----------



## Danyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> The kaido fight was a 5v2 not 1 on 1


Even if we ignore the fact that Zoro landed Asura while face to face w Kaido, guess what? The BM fight also was not 1vs1, it is 2vs1.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> Even if we ignore the fact that Zoro landed Asura while face to face w Kaido, guess what? The BM fight also was not 1vs1, it is 2vs1.


So? Im not the one claiming it wasnt


----------



## Danyboy (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> So? Im not the one claiming it wasnt


So if we are discrediting Zoro's feats in 5vs2, can do the same for Law/Kid in 2vs1.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> So if we are discrediting Zoro's feats in 5vs2, can do the same for Law/Kid in 2vs1.


Its not discrediting them, he said zoro 1 v 1 kaido and law 2 v 1 big mom, i corrected him saying the kaido fight was a group fight. They are both group fights and he simply lied about the one zoro was involved with


----------



## Bobybobster (Feb 4, 2022)

law did all this without affecting meme directly, I don't think he has that handicap here


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 4, 2022)

It goes either way extreme diff.

Both are above Marco/Yamato level fighters in which they can significantly push a Yonkou, Zoro beat King while handicapped who is on Marcos level and Law can significantly damage BM.

So they are both borderline admiral level and can give Kaido mid-high diff but bellow solid admiral level characters like Luffy.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> It goes either way extreme diff.
> 
> Both are above Marco/Yamato level fighters in which they can significantly push a Yonkou, Zoro beat King while handicapped who is on Marcos level and Law can significantly damage BM.
> 
> So they are both borderline admiral level and can give Kaido mid-high diff but bellow solid admiral level characters like Luffy.


Beat king while handicapped?


----------



## Sieves (Feb 4, 2022)

God Movement said:


> Ok, let's call ease of damage a wash for argument's sake.
> 
> You're definitely under-stating Law's response to Zoro's injuries, he said, *AND I QUOTE: "HOW is he still fighting? That last attack he took could have shattered every bone in his body"*
> 
> Does that sound to you like Law has better endurance than Zoro? As a doctor, he cannot fathom how this could be possible. Zoro is known for his endurance, it's literally his best attribute. Law's best attribute is his versatility, which ranks number 1 in the entire verse.


But what about Big Mom herself this chapter to Law: "Are you dead?"

I think what is sometimes forgotten or underestimated about Law is that he's a D. *He has always had insane determination and willpower*. He crossed the border through a pile of corpses. Luffy was shook when Law was willing to crawl over to finish off Doflamingo, so great was his desire for vengeance. That's why Law can endure blows from Big Mom when people think he should die or be blown away. Law respected Zoro's determination against Kaido on the rooftop, sure. That doesn't negate Law's own impressive determination.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 4, 2022)

I really doubt Zoro is even needed here, i mean Enma could end Law swiftly with Zoro not even moving a muscle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Beat king while handicapped?


He was mosy likely weakened against King due to being damaged prior.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 4, 2022)

Law solos both Zoro and Chopper


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> He was mosy likely weakened against King due to being damaged prior.


1. He had the medicine that healed him before the fight.
2. King fought Marco before the fight.

If anything king was nerfed

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> 1. He had the medicine that healed him before the fight.
> 2. King fought Marco before the fight.
> 
> If anything king was nerfed


The medicine wouldnt completely heal him as he was fucked up against Kaido.

Yes but he wasnt significantly beaten up as he had queen with him being close to Marcos level himself.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 4, 2022)

Danyboy said:


> Either way extreme. If Law can prepare his ultimate moves and find an opening to hit Zoro he wins, if he cant Zoro wins.
> Also Law fans last week: Poll does not matter, it Z boys voting no matter what.
> Law fans/Zoro haters this week: Yeah, Law is stronger, look at the poll!


Except z boys vote in droves they’re always on code. That zoro is losing the pill despite that is saying something. Make a post about how strong zoro is and you automatically get agrees.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> The medicine wouldnt completely heal him as he was fucked up against Kaido.
> 
> Yes but he wasnt significantly beaten up as he had queen with him being close to Marcos level himself.


Yes the medicine completely healed him, that was the point. To temporarily completely heal him and the drawback was he recieved double the damage later. King did fight marco and didnt have a miracle heal just before the fight, so he was in worse condition.

I swear the legion finds new ways to deny cannon to support their headcannon


----------



## The crazy hacker (Feb 4, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Yes the medicine completely healed him, that was the point. To temporarily completely heal him and the drawback was he recieved double the damage later. King did fight marco and didnt have a miracle heal just before the fight, so he was in worse condition.
> 
> I swear the legion finds new ways to deny cannon to support their headcannon


Oh ok just have to double check that chapter again to see that part.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 4, 2022)

The crazy hacker said:


> Oh ok just have to double check that chapter again to see that part.


I'll tell you right now, you're wasting your time on DR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 4, 2022)

Conxc said:


> I'll tell you right now, you're wasting your time on DR.


Ironic spoken from the legion


----------



## rext1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Auction Trio bros are high od'ing hopium.

Zoro is a superior Swordsman to Law. Law's Kroom would never penetrate his body. Especially now that Zoro has adv CoC and can parry strikes without making contact.

*If its 1v1 - always bet on the Grandmaster.* Support Class Law doesnt stand a chance without his target being actively distracted.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 4, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Zoro extreme diff
> 
> he can use advanced coc more easily and for longer than law's 3 kroom attacks. With that being said, Law's kroom is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 5, 2022)

2015 to now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 5, 2022)

Oh how quick people switch up. Wasn’t too long ago public opinion was that Zoro was stronger than Luffy’s rivals and stronger than Luffy himself and Adv CoC set it in stone and he had more than Luffy
 
i was always a believer that Law was stronger tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 5, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Zoro was stronger than Luffy’s rivals and *stronger than Luffy himself*


Those phases never lasted long. It doesn't catch on outside of Zoro fans. Nowadays it's limited to a few die hard Zoro fans who think that, and half of them are trolling.



Etherborn said:


> 2015 to now.


Going back to the way things should be


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

this is a historic poll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> But hes not the WSS, what are you even talking about. Right now Law is stronger than zoro, but at some point in the next few arcs zoro will surpass him. By you logic preskip zoro was stronger than preskip law which is absolute insanity


What? Why would that be insanity?

Also, if you believe it’ll be shown that Zoro surpasses Law ‘in the next few arcs’ it isn’t unrealistic to believe Zoro is already stronger than him. Zoro is currently injured but he got a major power up (the same power up that made Luffy reach Yonkou level) and we can’t really check our work.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 5, 2022)

Why are the Law fans still arguing even after these panels





Your dude is copying our dude and trying to look as cool. Except our dude called out the Yonkou in a head on fight instead of sneaking, yet again. 

Zoro > Law is as set on stone as Luffy becoming the PK. 
Or is Zoro not going to be the WSS now?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Why are the Law fans still arguing even after these panels


I agree, Kroom and Puncture shits on any Zoro attack so far
its over (for now)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I agree, Kroom and Puncture shits on any Zoro attack so far
> its over (for now)


Can Kroom cut a Luranian in half? I don't think so.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Can Kroom cut a Luranian in half? I don't think so.


can an island buster vaporize a lunarian ? i think so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 5, 2022)

King was trash.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Can Kroom cut a Luranian in half? I don't think so.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Once Zoro manages to not get neg-diffed by the Yetti Cool brothers, he might pose a challenge to Law.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Firo said:


> King was trash.


He really wasn’t.

He lost badly to Zoro once Zoro started using advanced CoC, but that’s because of how strong Zoro is, King wasn’t weak by any stretch of the imagination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2022)

Popcorn stop. Come get your popcorn here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

The Legion been on the back foot all week.

Glad I sold my Zoro coin for Kidd and Law coin

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> I'll tell you right now, you're wasting your time on DR.


but, like, he's right about the medicine fully healing Zoro


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 5, 2022)

Zoro >= Law

Those adCoc attacks are just two much for Law to tank and even block, they where two much for King and he is a tank monster a step ahead of kaidou in flame mode. kaidou and Mom both where shook by 1 meek dragon blaze and that was well before adCoc being fully unlocked by Zoro. 

Happy both awakenings got both Law, kid to the luffy  and Zoros level after they awakened the ad.CoC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> How is it negligable, law doesnt need to parry it, he can teleport. Law can use his own fightinf style to fight zoro, he doesnt have to resort to just swordplay lol



I don’t think that just continuously running away from it is a feasible counter. Law will have to reappear and attack at some point, which leaves him vulnerable to counterattack, so he’ll have to cross swords with Zoro eventually.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 5, 2022)

Zoro


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Oh how quick people switch up. Wasn’t too long ago public opinion was that Zoro was stronger than Luffy’s rivals and stronger than Luffy himself and Adv CoC set it in stone and he had more than Luffy
> 
> i was always a believer that Law was stronger tho


Where was that ever said?


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 5, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Guess that means Kid and Law are the equivalent of "I shat my pants" Kid Gohan that was frozen by fear.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, you're being realistic here and read the correct manga



Interesting you'd go for that comparison, because Gohan was always stronger than Piccolo whenever he got serious and showed his true power.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 5, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Interesting you'd go for that comparison, because Gohan was always stronger than Piccolo whenever he got serious and showed his true power.



Oh yea the inconsistent rage boost. We could look back at that specific moment if you want because Piccolo's powerlevel was still above rage Masenko. Only if you want ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> but, like, he's right about the medicine fully healing Zoro


That’s not all he said.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 5, 2022)

All Zoro really has over Law is brute strength and maybe endurance. I don't believe that is enough right now to beat Law.

Their speed appears to be about even and Law is far more versatile thanks to his DF ability. I think he'd cause Zoro a lot of fits.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 5, 2022)

2 Zoros still can't fly


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 5, 2022)

Empathy said:


> I don’t think that just continuously running away from it is a feasible counter. Law will have to reappear and attack at some point, which leaves him vulnerable to counterattack, so he’ll have to cross swords with Zoro eventually.


Continuos running away? Zoro hasnt shown he can keep it up for a significant length of time. Just teleport away and wait till it goes away, or attack from a range with kroom


----------



## Brian (Feb 5, 2022)

Jay. said:


> 2 Zoros still can't fly



he doesn't need to to deal w ppl who can


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 5, 2022)

Garcher said:


> With current feats Law.
> 
> But when Zoro masters Enma's Bankai and slays Kaido things will look differently


and then law will master awakening and oda will have law split the world in two.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Jay. said:


> 2 Zoros still can't fly


He has that one attack that launches him in the air. In theory he could keep doing that and fly around attacking airborne opponents.




DarkRasengan said:


> Continuos running away? Zoro hasnt shown he can keep it up for a significant length of time. Just teleport away and wait till it goes away, or attack from a range with kroom


Zoro has a VERY large attack radius. His slashes took out Pica which was the size of a city.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> All Zoro really has over Law is brute strength and maybe endurance. I don't believe that is enough right now to beat Law.
> 
> Their speed appears to be about even and Law is far more versatile thanks to his DF ability. I think he'd cause Zoro a lot of fits.


I'd say lethality as well. Any AdCoC slash Zoro lands on Law will do *big* damage. Can't say the same for most of Law's techs outside of his Awakening, and his Awakening attacks require prep and consume even more stamina. I think people really undersell what AdCoC grants when it comes to Zoro. AdCoC barriers will also be huge against Law.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 5, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> He has that one attack that launches him in the air. In theory he could keep doing that and fly around attacking airborne opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoro has a VERY large attack radius. His slashes took out Pica which was the size of a city.


Laws is larger


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

Law was standing on big mom for 3 pages, and his crew mate brought attention to the fact that he was taking his time.

Zoro's attack instantly crossed over half of onigashima, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Laws is larger


Not with any straight forward attacks. Law generally landed all of his attacks when Big Mom was focused on Kidd.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 5, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Not with any straight forward attacks. Law generally landed all of his attacks when Big Mom was focused on Kidd.


Yes with straight forward attacks, kroom is literally straightforward. Not that that has anything to do with anything, because law has more methods of landing hits than zoro(teleportation, diversions with the environment)


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

DarkRasengan said:


> Yes with straight forward attacks, kroom is literally straightforward. Not that that has anything to do with anything, because law has more methods of landing hits than zoro(teleportation, diversions with the environment)


Let me repeat: All of the big attacks Law landed on Big Mom was when she was distracted by Kidd.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 5, 2022)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Let me repeat: All of the big attacks Law landed on Big Mom was when she was distracted by Kidd.


So? What does that have to do with zoro?

And even so thats bullshit because the last chapter law made his own opening with tact, its even established by law and kidd that law hits her first and then kidd follows up, so its literally the other way around from what youre saying.

And the kroom before that she was flying up to kaido, kidd is nowhere in sight. I just re read the last few chapters and most of laws big attacks have nothing to do with kidd at all

Chapter 1030 was literally the 1 time law hit her with a big move when she was focusing on kidd, every other time kidd had literally no part in it

Legion headcannon strikes again


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> I'd say lethality as well. Any AdCoC slash Zoro lands on Law will do *big* damage. Can't say the same for most of Law's techs outside of his Awakening, and his Awakening attacks require prep and consume even more stamina. I think people really undersell what AdCoC grants when it comes to Zoro. AdCoC barriers will also be huge against Law.


Zoro got himself KOed to beat King (a YC1 ) and u r taking about Laws stamina issue ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Zoro got himself KOed to beat King (a YC1 ) and u r taking about Laws stamina issue ?


That's not all there is to it and you know it. You and everyone else that chose to consume that fight in that way knows it.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 5, 2022)

Also it's very worth note that Law can't teleport with Shambles when he uses Kroom.*
So he gains massive power but loses a lot in speed, mobility and unpredictability.
He basically has to attack Adv CoC Zoro head on. Not really a good idea.

* It can't be a coincidence that Law, in spite of using Shambles spam in all his fights, never used it even once when he is also using Kroom. 
And that's logical, after all.
When he uses Kroom the Room is focused in his sword, so how could he teleport and swap things around? He can't, and that's why he never did so, indeed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2022)

@Kagutsutchi @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Typhon (Feb 5, 2022)

So much coping. You love to see it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Law can't teleport with Shambles when he uses Kroom.*


thats not confirmed, but Law doesnt need Kroom/awakening to kill Zoro
Gamma Knife is enough - several times if necessary. Or Mes




Mercurial said:


> He basically has to attack Adv CoC Zoro head on. Not really a good idea.


not a great idea, but doable. Given all Laws tanking/endurance feats, Zoro isnt putting him down with 1 or 2 attacks.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Kagutsutchi @Shiba D. Inu


thats a straight up lie, Law used counter-shocks twice on her directly with no issues.
And we just saw him jump up and stab her and she couldnt get him off.

Shambles ensures that he can attack anyone he wants at any time, the question is if they can take/avoid his attacks or not, or kill him in return.
The cope that "Law cant attack if he is 1v1" is very bizarre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Kagutsutchi @Shiba D. Inu


Good take, I just double check and all attacks including kroom needed a distraction. Law is being used as a support that can get one attack in because of his DF  durability bypass, but is seemingly unable to cqc or "fight" at their level.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats a straight up lie, Law used counter-shocks twice on her directly with no issues.
> And we just saw him jump up and stab her and she couldnt get him off.
> 
> Shambles ensures that he can attack anyone he wants at any time, the question is if they can take/avoid his attacks or not, or kill him in return.
> The cope that "Law cant attack if he is 1v1" is very bizarre.





TrolonoaZoro said:


> Good take, I just double check and *all attacks including kroom needed a distraction.* Law is being used as a support that can get one attack in because of his DF  durability bypass, but is seemingly unable to cqc or "fight" at their level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 5, 2022)

Law can't fight Zoro head up, Law is not faster/more Mobile then killer or Speed mode King.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Kagutsutchi @Shiba D. Inu


Morj gets it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


>


You'd be hard press to not find 1 of these 3 in law vs yonkou attack, if not at least 2.
1: Big mom paying attention to someone else
2: big mom getting attack by someone and then law adds his attack
3: Big mom in the middle of attacking someone

Same is true for Kaido but if I recall correctly Kaido's were all attacking someone, or getting attack (I.E Luffy->Kid>Law Rocks) or (Zoro Intervention)


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats not confirmed, but Law doesnt need Kroom/awakening to kill Zoro
> Gamma Knife is enough - several times if necessary. Or Mes
> 
> 
> ...


You're just throwing out atack names with 0 context or elaborating how the fight would go. For this I could say Asura is enough. Dragon Blaze is enough is enough. Daisen Sekkai is enough. We could go on.

I'll tell you what though, one GK will not put Zoro down and I don't see how you figure Law will land multiple of those without getting chopped up in the process. You're completely underselling Zoro's CQC prowess, his reactions, endurance, everything. I guess when you create a scenario in which Zoro is standing completely still the entire time and he lets Law attack him,. sure, Law does win.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> thats a straight up lie, Law used counter-shocks twice on her directly with no issues.
> And we just saw him jump up and stab her and she couldnt get him off.
> 
> *Shambles ensures that he can attack anyone he wants at any time*, the question is if they can take/avoid his attacks or not, or kill him in return.
> The cope that "Law cant attack if he is 1v1" is very bizarre.


The bold is a straight up lie, lmao. Shambles doesn't guarantee anything. He can teleport all he wants, if the target anticipates or simply reacts to him when he's in place again, he's fucked. All it takes is a couple slip ups like that before an AdCoC slash lops his head clean off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> He can teleport all he wants, if the target anticipates or simply reacts to him when he's in place again, he's fucked. All it takes is a couple slip ups like that before an AdCoC slash lops his head clean off.


no, then he just takes the hit and attacks anyway
Zoro isnt lopping anyones head off  even an aCoC Asura isnt putting down a fresh Law




T.D.A said:


>


it was a 1v2 because Kidd was there, obviously.
Where is the proof that he needs assistance to land anything on Zoro ? Zoro is no yonkou and doesnt have homies. He doesnt have amazing CoO either and never fought a teleporting enemy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> For this I could say Asura is enough. Dragon Blaze is enough is enough. Daisen Sekkai is enough..


nah, Law took attacks from both yonkou, including aCoC and from BM who powered up twice
Zoro is weaker than all that, none of that is enough by itself.



Conxc said:


> one GK will not put Zoro down and I don't see how you figure Law will land multiple of those without getting chopped up in the process.


one GK might put him down, I doubt Zoro can live with melted insdies. But if not - it will cripple him so much that finishing will be easy.
Thats the perk of having deadly internal attacks.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> no, then he just takes the hit and attacks anyway
> Zoro isnt lopping anyones head off  even an aCoC Asura isnt putting down a fresh Law


Law is not tanking an AdCoC slash and gonna be able to attack through that. Now we're getting ridiculous.

In the BD which is not written by Oda, yes, he certainly could. Again, you're completely underselling how lethal Zoro is. Yopu're also underselling his defensive options, which include AdCoC barriers.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> it was a 1v2 because Kidd was there, obviously.
> Where is the proof that he needs assistance to land anything on Zoro ? Zoro is no yonkou and doesnt have homies. He doesnt have amazing CoO either and never fought a teleporting enemy.


The proof is that he needs prep and all of Zoro's finishers speed blitz. Zoro has reactions that say he can avoid fast attacks. Law is the one who's reactions are unproven. Teleporting simply means that Law gets from point A to point B instantly. ok? This doesn't magically enhance his attacking speed, which is not all that fast. On top of that Zoro already knows that Law can teleport.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> nah, Law took attacks from both yonkou, including aCoC and from BM who powered up twice
> Zoro is weaker than all that, none of that is enough by itself.


Zoro's attacks at this point are more lethal than basic CoA punches from BM. Imagine Zoro cutting him with AdCoC attacks in BMs place? No way you think he lives. I mean, Zoro took the brunt foirce of Hakai and then took a TB to the face and lived and you seem to think a single GK that Kaido shrugged off would OHKO him. Where's the consistency?


Shiba D. Inu said:


> one GK might put him down, I doubt Zoro can live with melted insdies. But if not - it will cripple him so much that finishing will be easy.
> Thats the perk of having deadly internal attacks.


Based on the actual damage that GK has managed to do...no, it certainly would not. On the other hand I dont think Law can do much without his head.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

Onimaru and Law vs Zoro would actually be a good fight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> you seem to think a single GK that Kaido shrugged off would OHKO him. Where's the consistency?


Yea, because Kaido's durability = Zoro? And some people here have the nerve to claim that Zoro is being downplayed 


Conxc said:


> Based on the actual damage that GK has managed to do...no, it certainly would not. On the other hand I dont think Law can do much without his head.


Based on the actual non-existant heads Zoro have chopped off... no, he certainly can not. On the other hand, I don't think Zoro can do much with his organs and muscles cut to pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Based on the actual non-existant heads Zoro have chopped off... no, he certainly can not. On the other hand, I don't think Zoro can do much with his organs and muscles cut to pieces.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> even a direct Asura from current Zoro (if he can land it) would not put down a fresh Law,


Proof?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Yea, because Kaido's durability = Zoro? And some people here have the nerve to claim that Zoro is being downplayed


They don't have to have the same durability for you to realize how stupid it is to claim that an attack that hardly did anything to Kaido wouldn't one shot Zoro.


Ayy lmao said:


> *Based on the actual non-existant heads Zoro have chopped off.*.. no, he certainly can not. On the other hand, I don't think Zoro can do much with his organs and muscles cut to pieces.


BD fights aren't written by Oda, who will write that fodder executioners' swords cut clean thru a person's neck, including the PK but guys ina fight setting taking powerful sword strikes from masters don't typically lose limbs etc. 

That's funny because GK didn't even OHKO Doffy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Proof?


hybrid aCoC Bagua + Indra + barrage of haki punches from powered up Meme + whatever damage he took from Bigger Mom/homies off-panel > 1 Asura from a YC1+

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> That's funny because GK didn't even OHKO Doffy.


because he healed ........


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> hybrid aCoC Bagua


Best one of the lot, but blunt-force is easier to deal with than blades.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Indra


Dogshit technique that barely phased anyone on the rooftop before they got their gains. Even Killer tanked it.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> barrage of haki punches from powered up Meme


Not even AdvCoC? Pity. Better than Queen I suppose.

But...this isn't the proof I asked for. How do you know these attacks, even combined, are as strong as Current Asura?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Best one of the lot, but blunt-force is easier to deal with than blades.
> 
> Dogshit technique that barely phased anyone on the rooftop before they got their gains.
> 
> ...


because they are from yonkou, Zoro is a YC1+/low top tier. Current Asura is ~stronger but by an uknown amount


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> because he healed ........


He states that _with enough time _he is able to reconstruct his organs. If he was OHKO'd he wouldn't have been able to do so. But he wasn't so there you go.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> because they are from yonkou


Irrelevant. Non-Asura attacks were slicing through someone who was conditionally as tough as Kaido.
Instead of "Yonko", you got anything...tangible? Feats would help? What's Big Mom's hardest hitting attack?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> He states that _with enough time _he is able to reconstruct his organs. If he was OHKO'd he wouldn't have been able to do so. But he wasn't so there you go.


it wasnt an instant death, but it was fatal if he hadnt healed




Sablés said:


> Irrelevant


very relevant
Asura left a small scar. You can scale it to the attack that beat King, but he is also just a YC1


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Asura


Before AdvCoC.

Though you've convinced me that Law would stand a chance back then. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> You can scale it to the attack that beat King, but he is also just a YC1





> Irrelevant. Non-Asura attacks were slicing through someone who was conditionally as tough as Kaido


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it wasnt an instant death, but it was fatal if he hadnt healed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doffy doesn't have anywhere near the endurance that Zoro has. You claimed that GK would one shot Zoro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Kagutsutchi @Shiba D. Inu


I already believe this and agree with it. And it doesn't change my thoughts on this matchup


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Before AdvCoC.


Asura also already used adCoC (subconciscously) - thats how it was able to leave a scar




Conxc said:


> Doffy doesn't have anywhere near the endurance that Zoro has.


doesnt matter, Zoro still dies without organs, whether ir takes 5 minutes or 15
Law can watch him die 
and DD was pretty damn endurant too.


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Why are the Law fans still arguing even after these panels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't Zoro vs Rooftop Law, this is Zoro vs Current Law.

Just accept that Law and Kidd received ludicrous bullshit powerups this chapter and move on, please.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> doesnt matter, Zoro still dies without organs, whether ir takes 5 minutes or 15
> Law can watch him die
> and DD was pretty damn endurant too.


It did fuck all to Kaido's organs despite completely bypassing his durability and Law aimed for the heart at that. You are completely overselling how effective that attack is. Law goes in for the GK and gets his head cut off. You want to say it'll connect to make yourself feel better? Fine, but itr's at the cost of his head.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Asura also already used adCoC (*subconciscously*) - thats how it was able to leave a scar


Being the keyword. Not at all with the same ferocity that was used against King.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> It did fuck all to Kaido's organs despite completely bypassing his durability and *Law aimed for the heart *at that.


Yeah and he missed since he is a human doctor, not a giant dragon doctor
Zoro meanwhile gets melted




Conxc said:


> head cut off.


what with this fanfic obsession


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> It did fuck all to Kaido's organs despite completely bypassing his durability and Law aimed for the heart at that. You are completely overselling how effective that attack is. Law goes in for the GK and gets his head cut off. You want to say it'll connect to make yourself feel better? Fine, but itr's at the cost of his head.


Kaido was a furry at the time he was attacked with Gamma Knife, and as we all know, Furries have no internal organs!  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Feb 5, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> Kaido was a furry at the time he was attacked with Gamma Knife, and as we all know, Furries have no internal organs!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


beautiful post


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Oda at least gave some sort of ~excuse why GK didnt kill/cripple dragon Kaido
But it doesnt help Zoro at all -> melted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu Are you trying to argue Zoro couldn't break Law's bones too?  if he can break Lunarian (special durability hax) bones, he can break Law's who's human.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Shiba D. Inu Are you trying to argue Zoro couldn't break Law's bones too?  if he can break Lunarian (special durability hax) bones, he can break Law's who's human.


Lunarian > human
but that doesnt mean King > Law, Law has some crazy endurance/tanky feats now.
Zoro can put him down, but not OHKO.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Yeah and he missed since he is a human doctor, not a giant dragon doctor
> Zoro meanwhile gets melted


But the attack still connected. He didn't get Doffy's heart either. The attack fell off. It's ok.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> what with this fanfic obsession


Oda doesn't write BD fights. Even in verse Zoro chopped clean thru King's wing. You're telling me aside from the fact that Oda will never write a decapitation in a fight that Zoro couldn't cut thru someone's neck?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Lunarian > human
> but that doesnt mean King > Law, Law has some crazy endurance/tanky feats now.
> Zoro can put him down, but not OHKO.



No I'm saying Zoro broke Lunarian bones, so if he landed the same attack on Law he'd break his bones too. The question is whether he lands the hit or not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> He didn't get Doffy's heart either.


it doesnt have to be heart, just any vital organ. He didnt get any of dragon Kaidos



Conxc said:


> The attack fell off.


Not at all. In fact it should be stronger now since Wano Law >> DR Law




T.D.A said:


> No I'm saying Zoro broke Lunarian bones, so if he landed the same attack on Law he'd break his bones too.


again lunarian is just a race, the durability is up to the individual. Haki is also a factor etc.
powered up BM didnt break his bones


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> No I'm saying Zoro broke Lunarian bones, so if he landed the same attack on Law he'd break his bones too. *The question is whether he lands the hit or not.*


Exactly, and it's the same for Law. Guys are acting like Law has some godly attacking speed and that his attacks are guaranteed to hit. Law has looked his best in team settings by far. Any time he had to fight alone he got worked.

Law is like Klay Thompson: He *could *light you up for 50 with setup, but he can't create for himself consistently enough to be a #1, period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it doesnt have to be heart, just any vital organ. He didnt get any of dragon Kaidos


Idk how you figured that. Just about everything the torso is vitals. The attack simply didn't do much. I've been saying for the longest that Law's attacks are pretty underwhelming for attacks that completely bypass durability.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> Not at all. In fact it should be stronger now since Wano Law >> DR Law


It did about as much to Kaido as you'd expect the same attack to do considering what it did to Doffy. The fall off from the impact is about as drastic as the difference between Kaidou and Doffy.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> The attack simply didn't do much.


I already explained to you why several times
"didnt do much" = would have killed DD if not for healing



Conxc said:


> Just about everything the torso is vitals.


in a human, not in a giant dragon



Conxc said:


> I've been saying for the longest that Law's attacks are pretty underwhelming for attacks that completely bypass durability.


just standard zoloboy cope. Not to mention he was up against THE most durable character, FAR more durable then Zoro is.
the crater his Puncture made is one of the best direct DC feats in the entire series


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

Big mom vs her own weight when the durability is off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I already explained to you why several times
> "didnt do much" = would have killed DD if not for healing


And didn't have anywhere near the same impact the next time we saw it. Also should be noted that he only landed it, again, thanks to a Luffy distraction... Water D. Law and the D stands for DistractionNeeded 


Shiba D. Inu said:


> in a human, not in a giant dragon


Show me an OP Dragon's anatomy that implies that it's vital organs are not in the torso?


Shiba D. Inu said:


> just standard zoloboy cope. Not to mention he was up against *THE most durable character*.
> the crater his Puncture made is one of the best direct DC feats in the entire series


This literally doesn't matter vs attacks that completely bypass durability...again, the only explanation is that the AP simply is not as great. At best he's doing the same amount of damage as guys that actually have to deal damage through durability and Haki defenses...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> They don't have to have the same durability for you to realize how stupid it is to claim that an attack that hardly did anything to Kaido wouldn't one shot Zoro.


All the attacks that hit Dragon Kaido hardly did anything to him, so I guess Zoro would still be standing after taking all rooftop 5's attacks?? I guess Zoro can take literally all the attacks from the scabbards+ rooftop 5 excluding Ashura and Ad-CoC Luffy, since they all  hardly did anything to Kaido in all 3 of his forms?


Conxc said:


> BD fights aren't written by Oda, who will write that fodder executioners' swords cut clean thru a person's neck, including the PK but guys ina fight setting taking powerful sword strikes from masters don't typically lose limbs etc.


Roger was dying, we have no reason to believe he was a top tier at that point + he had no reason to guard his neck with haki anyway, as he intentionally let them execute him. Not the best example. Ever since the introduction of tekkai + haki, losing limbs from a sword strike isn't as much of a threat as you would think + sword strikes don't exactly bypass durability.


Conxc said:


> That's funny because GK didn't even OHKO Doffy.



Are you taking the piss  ? GK didn't OHKO Doffy because his devil fruit specifically countered it, by reparing his shredded organs with his DF, a DF Zoro doesn't have 

This is like arguing Kizaru's yasakani no magatama could be no-sold by Katakuri, since Marco was able to no-sell it, completely ignoring that he did take damage from it but he simply regenerated, something Katakuri cannot do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> You are completely overselling how effective that attack is. Law goes in for the GK and gets his head cut off. You want to say it'll connect to make yourself feel better? Fine, but itr's at the cost of his head.


GK has on-panel feats and statements of it shredding organs, unlike Zoro cutting off anyone's heads, but sure whatever.



Conxc said:


> the attack simply didn't do much. I've been saying for the longest that Law's attacks are pretty underwhelming for attacks that *completely bypass durability. *It did about as much to Kaido as you'd expect the same attack to do considering what it did to Doffy.





Conxc said:


> This literally doesn't matter vs attacks that completely bypass durability...again, the only explanation is that *the* *AP simply is not as great*. At best he's doing the same amount of damage as guys that actually have to deal damage through durability and Haki defenses...


If the ability _"completely bypass durability"_, then it should do the exact same damage on literally all people hit by it... Yet it's obvious it did less damage on Kaido than it did on Doflamingo as you even pointed out yourself. It's almost like Kaido has higher durablity than Doflamingo, GK doesn't bypass durability, and you don't know what basic words means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> All the attacks that hit Dragon Kaido hardly did anything to him, so I guess Zoro would still be standing after taking all rooftop 5's attacks?? I guess Zoro can take literally all the attacks from the scabbards+ rooftop 5 excluding Ashura and Ad-CoC Luffy, since they all  hardly did anything to Kaido in all 3 of his forms?


We are talking about the specific impact of a *single* attack. 


Ayy lmao said:


> Roger was dying, we have no reason to believe he was a top tier at that point + he had no reason to guard his neck with haki anyway, as he intentionally let them execute him. Not the best example. Ever since the introduction of tekkai + haki, losing limbs from a sword strike isn't as much of a threat as you would think + sword strikes don't exactly bypass durability.


The point is lost on you. 


Ayy lmao said:


> Are you taking the piss  ? GK didn't OHKO Doffy because his devil fruit specifically countered it, by reparing his shredded organs with his DF, a DF Zoro doesn't have
> 
> This is like arguing Kizaru's yasakani no magatama could be no-sold by Katakuri, since Marco was able to no-sell it, completely ignoring that he did take damage from it but he simply regenerated, something Katakuri cannot do.


Nope. It didn't OHKO Doffy because it didn't OHKO Doffy. If it did, he would not have been able to regenerate his organs.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> GK has on-panel feats and statements of it shredding organs, unlike Zoro cutting off anyone's heads, but sure whatever.


Oda will never draw someone being decapitated in a fight. Doesn't mean it couldn't happen. If Zoro wanted to cut King's head off instead of his wing, he'd be decapitated if this were that kind of manga. Here in the BD, which Oda doesn't write, there is no such creative restriction.


Ayy lmao said:


> If the ability _"completely bypass durability"_, then it should do the exact same damage on literally all people hit by it... Yet it's obvious it did less damage on Kaido than it did on Doflamingo as you even pointed out yourself. It's almost like Kaido has higher durablity than Doflamingo, GK doesn't bypass durability, and you don't know what basic words means



Like I said, the target's durability should not matter.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> We are talking about the specific impact of a *single* attack.


Why are you  intentionally ignoring my point? You said that since Kaido was hardly affected by GK, Zoro can't be one-shot by it, so using the same exact logic, that something that is hardly effective against Kaido can't put Zoro down, Zoro would still be standing after being hit by all of the non-AdCoC attacks Kaido has been hit by, since they hardly did anything to him . Don't try and weasle your way out of this.



Conxc said:


> The point is lost on you.


Yea, the point that Roger, a terminally ill man who wasn't guarding his neck and intentionally let the governent execute him is lost on me. Use a better example.


Conxc said:


> Nope. It didn't OHKO Doffy because it didn't OHKO Doffy. If it did, he would not have been able to regenerate his organs.


The only reason he was conscious and standing at any point was because his DF saved him immidiately. Zoro will  die less than a minue from his organs being shredded. Do you think if a DF saves someone from an attack, that Zoro too wouldn't be OHKO by it?
Zoro can't be OHKO from Kizaru disintegrating his body, just like Marco, since it failed to OHKO him. No, I do not know what "regeneration" or a "devil fruit" are.


Conxc said:


> Oda will never draw someone being decapitated in a fight.





Conxc said:


> Like I said, the target's durability should not matter.


You're taking it too literal, unless you think BM and Kaido's organs were shredded to pieces by Law's GK. He simply meant that the durabiltiy of his organs are far weaker than that of his skin and bones, not that it's non-existant.
If GK ignored durability, then it would deal the EXACT same amount of damage on ANYONE hit by it, hence" ignore duability"... Do you honestly think Nami or a literal fucking ant would take GK to the exact same extend as Kaido/ Big Mom, since _"the target's durability should not matter_"??


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

>bringing up GK failing to significantly hurt Kaido 
>brings up GK fucking up Doffy 
>Thinks Zoro would tank GK like Kaido did
>It's almost like Kaido has a completely different physiology from normal humans



Anyways, I was willing to give Zoro the benefit of doubt post king fight, but after seeing the shit that Law's been pulling off, I think he takes this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> That's not all there is to it and you know it. You and everyone else that chose to consume that fight in that way knows it.


I consume that fight like facts . Zoro won but it was not as one sided as most Zoro fans claims & Zoro was/is not that above ( if at all) king in every department .

1. Zoro B4 advCoC was tossed around like a tennis ball all over onigasima by a YC1 AP . & Even after the advCoC PU , Zoro still got off balanced by Zone Kings attack . Fact.
2. Zoro did not damage King in his defense mode , every advCoC attack was during speed mode . Zoro said it himself . Even the finisher King used his fire as offense instead of defense ( fire in back ) & Zoro having fire cutting advantages made the finishing move . Fact
3. Zoro himself stated if he keeps using advCoC it will kill him & we see even after only like 3-4 advCoC swing vs a YC1, Zoro got KOed . Fact .
4. ZORO lost sight of King & got kicked in the face ,so King was faster than Zoro too. Fact .

But , u will still ignore all that for some reason and scream Zoro 3 shot King  .

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Why are you  intentionally ignoring my point? You said that since Kaido was hardly affected by GK, Zoro can't be one-shot by it, so using the same exact logic, that something that is hardly effective against Kaido can't put Zoro down, Zoro would still be standing after being hit by all of the non-AdCoC attacks Kaido has been hit by, since they hardly did anything to him . Don't try and weasle your way out of this.


Nope. That's a strawman.

For one, I never said that Zoro would be able to tank GK as well as Kaido. I said that an attack that hardly did anything to Kaido will not OHKO Zoro. Those are two very different statements.


Ayy lmao said:


> Yea, the point that Roger, a terminally ill man who wasn't guarding his neck and intentionally let the governent execute him is lost on me. Use a better example.


There's nothing wrong with the example. You just missed the point and I don't care to go over it again. Figure it out.


Ayy lmao said:


> The only reason he was conscious and standing at any point was because his DF saved him immidiately. Zoro will  die less than a minue from his organs being shredded. Do you think if a DF saves someone from an attack, that Zoro too wouldn't be harmed by it?


So on one hand you are arguing that durability bypassing techs do not completely bypass durability (will keep note of that for the future btw) which is why it didn't do the same to Kaido as it did to Doffy, but on the other hand, you are expecting GK to do exactly the same thing to Zoro as it did a much lesser opponent beign Doffy? I hope you see the conflict of interest there.


Ayy lmao said:


> Zoro can shrugg off Kaido cutting off his heads, just like Orochi, since it failed to OHKO him. No, I do not know what a "devil fruit" is.


Another strawman. Noice.


Ayy lmao said:


> You're taking it too literal, unless you think BM and Kaido's organs were shredded to pieces by Law's GK. He simply meant that the durabiltiy of her organs are far weaker than that of her skin and bones, not that it's non-existant.





Ayy lmao said:


> If GK/ Kroom ignored durability, then it would deal the EXACT same amount of damage on ANYONE hit by it, since the durability of the opponent would be irrelevant. Do you honestly think Nami or a literal fucking ant would take GK or Kroom to the exact same extend as Kaido/ Big Mom?
> 
> It bypasses the skin + bones and hits organs directly, which have much weaker durability, but the durability of the organs themselves aren't ignored. That would be the case if it did bypass durability.


So now the argument is that Law's techs *do not *completely ignore durability? 


Kroczilla said:


> >bringing up GK failing to significantly hurt Kaido
> >brings up GK fucking up Doffy
> >*Thinks Zoro would tank GK like Kaido did*
> >It's almost like Kaido has a completely different physiology from normal humans
> ...


And you still can't read. Unfort. You'll get there one day.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> And you still can't read. Unfort. You'll get there one day


Oh I'm sorry. What was the point you were trying to make exactly? 

Why exactly would GK not do the same lvl of damage on a human character? (Note: your head canon doesn't count as reason enough)


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> I consume that fight like facts . Zoro won but it was not as one sided as most Zoro fans claims & Zoro was/is not that above ( if at all) king in every department .
> 
> 1. Zoro B4 advCoC was tossed around like a tennis ball all over onigasima by a YC1 AP . & Even after the advCoC PU , Z*oro still got off balanced by Zone Kings* attack . Fact.


Convenienbtly also before he found out that he was wasting stamina atacking King in a mode that makes him invulnerable. Fact.

Not even sure what the bold means. After AdCoC the fight was completely one-sided, hence the 3 piece.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 2. Zoro did not damage King in his defense mode , every advCoC attack was during speed mode . Zoro said it himself . Even the finisher King used his fire as offense instead of defense ( fire in back ) & Zoro having fire cutting advantages made the finishing move . Fact


Attacks that hurt and would hurt *Kaido* didn't even scratch King. King even completely blew himself up in this mode and was 100% fine.  To hold this against Zoro specifically as if he's the only person in the verse that would not be able to hurt King in this mode is disingenuous.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 3. Zoro himself stated if he keeps using advCoC it will kill him & we see even after only like 3-4 advCoC swing vs a YC1, Zoro got KOed . Fact .


Yes, *Enma *would kill him, not King. Enma caused him more trouble in this fight than King did once he figured out how his body worked. After wasting so much stamina attacking him for nothing that shouldn't be a surprise.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 4. ZORO lost sight of King & got kicked in the face ,so King was faster than Zoro too. Fact .


Ok, King s faster. He's still falling off Onigashima missing a wing after a 3 piece combo. Thought you had something there?


o0Shinthi0o said:


> But , u will still ignore all that for some reason and scream Zoro 3 shot King  .


Fortunately I can count so...yeah. Seems other people have a problem there though.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Yes, *Enma *would kill him, not King. Enma caused him more trouble in this fight than King did once he figured out how his body worked


You do realise that the fact Zoro had to go through such extreme lengths to win makes the fight more than a mere low/mid diff fight as you've claimed. You do see that, right?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Oh I'm sorry. What was the point you were trying to make exactly?
> 
> Why exactly would GK not do the same lvl of damage on a human character? (Note: your head canon doesn't count as reason enough)


Not sure why, but I have some confidence that you are capable of reading.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Not sure why, but I have some confidence that you are capable of reading.


Concession accepted


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> You do realise that the fact Zoro had to go through such extreme lengths to win makes the fight more than a mere low/mid diff fight as you've claimed. You do see that, right?


Figuring out an opponent's weakness is not an extreme length.   You certainly do keep trying, I'll give you that.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> Concession accepted


Hey, if that'll help you sleep at night, bud. Call it what you like.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Hey, if that'll help you sleep at night, bud.


It doesn't actually. But your kind consideration is equally accepted as well


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Figuring out an opponent's weakness is not an extreme length.   You certainly do keep trying, I'll give you that.


His sword is quite literally taking enough haki to kill him if he hadn't wrapped things off quickly. But sure, keep trying to strawman your way out of the L


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it doesnt have to be heart, just any vital organ. He didnt get any of dragon Kaidos
> 
> 
> Not at all. In fact it should be stronger now since Wano Law >> DR Law
> ...



You're acting like BM's punches were part of some ultimate attack, it wasn't. Zoro's finisher King is clearly more powerful than those standard punches.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> His sword is quite literally taking enough haki to kill him if he hadn't wrapped things off quickly. But sure, keep trying to strawman your way out of the L


In the state that he was in after wasting so much stamina for nothing, sure. You can interpret the fight differently. That's fine, but to me, when Zoro started dealing damage is when the real fight started. Once he had King figured out and started dealing damage, King only lasted 3 hits. If Zoro faced a King fresh with full knowledge now, he's beating King without Enma's Haki draining putting his life at risk. We can agree to disagree to this point. You obviously don't see it in the same way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Nope. That's a strawman.
> 
> For one, I never said that Zoro would be able to tank GK as well as Kaido. I said that an attack that hardly did anything to Kaido will not OHKO Zoro. Those are two very different statements.


Quote me saying that you said that Zoro can tank GK just as well as Kaido. You can't because you're ironically the one strawmanning me.

Your argument:  If an attack hardly does anything to Kaido, Zoro cannot be OHKO by it.

Me using your argument: All of the non-AdCoC rooftop 5 attacks hardly did anything to Kaido, so Zoro cannot be OHKO by the combined non AdCoC attacks of the rooftop 5.

If you can't see this is literally the exact same logic you're using then you're either obtuse or illiterate.


Conxc said:


> There's nothing wrong with the example. You just missed the point and I don't care to go over it again. Figure it out.


WB was pierced by Squardo, because he wasn't guarding his body with haki, yet it's inconceivable for you to consider the same would happen to Roger?


Conxc said:


> So on one hand you are arguing that durability bypassing techs do not completely bypass durability (will keep note of that for the future btw) which is why it didn't do the same to Kaido as it did to Doffy, but on the other hand, you are expecting GK to do exactly the same thing to Zoro as it did a much lesser opponent beign Doffy? I hope you see the conflict of interest there.


Hey, If you wanna argue that GK bypasses durability, then by all means, be my guest, it only solidifies Law's victory all the more. Unless you wanna argue that DR Law could take hits from Yonkos + wound them, current Law shits on DR Law. So his GK doing the same damage to Zoro as it did to Doffy isn't contradicting anything I said.


Conxc said:


> Another strawman. Noice.


Strawman = "I refuse to acknowledge the flaws in my dogshit arguments". Noice indeed.



Conxc said:


> So now the argument is that Law's techs *do not *completely ignore durability?


If they completely ignored durability, then Nami and a literal fucking ant would take the exact same amount of damage as BM and Kaido, if you can't see how asinine that is, then all hope is lost on you
Either an ant is able to stand after being hit by GK just like Doffy or GK doesn't bypass durability. Which one is it?
How is it so hard for you to understand the basic word "ignore"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 5, 2022)

I didn't realize WW3 was going on here, gotta catch up on this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> In the state that he was in after wasting so much stamina for nothing, sure


What the actual fuck? How is it "for nothing" when it all contributed to him figuring out how King's abilities worked? This view is pretty telling of just how bad the zorowank has become.


Conxc said:


> but to me, when Zoro started dealing damage is when the real fight started


It's not for you to determine when the real fight started. The manga tells us that in explicit terms when the two stars took the stage against the Calamities.


Conxc said:


> If Zoro faced a King fresh with full knowledge now, he's beating King without Enma's Haki draining putting his life at risk


Oh, this is a reach if I ever saw one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 5, 2022)

these poll results .. do bring a smile to my face

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Convenienbtly also before he found out that he was wasting stamina atacking King in a mode that makes him invulnerable. Fact.
> 
> Not even sure what the bold means. After AdCoC the fight was completely one-sided, hence the 3 piece.
> 
> ...


1. King defense did not made Zoro a tennis ball but the AP ( a YC1s AP )

2. Bolded means u need to reread the fight & see with ur own eye that Zone King made Zoro off balance with his ap . 

3. I don't hold up against Zoro but I am damn sure any Yonkou can damage King through defense mode.

4 . AdvCoC haki drain was killing him , & that still did not change . Everyone brings up how strong Zoro's  advCoC attack is but forgets that it's comes with a price & time limit .

5. Thanks for admitting King is faster .


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Quote me saying that you said that Zoro can tank GK just as well as Kaido. You can't because you're ironically the one strawmanning me.


You literally took me saying that GK wouldn't one shot Zoro because it hardly did anything to Kaido as me saying Zoro could tank all of te attacks that Kaido took on the RT.


Ayy lmao said:


> Your argument:  If an attack hardly does anything to Kaido, Zoro cannot be OHKO by it.


Yes. A single attack that hardly did anything to Kaido is not one shotting Zoro.


Ayy lmao said:


> Me using your argument: All of the non-AdCoC rooftop 5 attacks hardly did anything to Kaido, *so Zoro cannot be OHKO by the combined non AdCoC attacks of the rooftop 5.*


And somehow you don't see the strawman.


Ayy lmao said:


> If you can't see this is literally the exact same logic you're using then you're either obtuse or illiterate.


No, it actually is not. Like, at all.


Ayy lmao said:


> WB was pierced by Squardo, because he wasn't guarding his body with haki, yet it's inconceivable for you to consider the same would happen to Roger?


The point is still lost on you.


Ayy lmao said:


> Hey, If you wanna argue that GK bypasses durability, then by all means, be my guest, it only solidifies Law's victory all the more. Unless you wanna argue that DR Law could take hits from Yonkos + wound them, current Law shits on DR Law. So his GK doing the same damage to Zoro as it did to Doffy isn't contradicting anything I said.


GK by Law's own testimony bypasses durability...but it still amounted to an attacxk that hardly did anything to Kaido, which is not enough damage to put Zoro down in one shot.


Ayy lmao said:


> Strawman = "I refuse to acknowledge the flaws in my dogshit arguments". Noice indeed.


No, you have no argument so you're continuously putting words in my mouth and debating those words. Textbook.


Ayy lmao said:


> If they completely ignored durability, then Nami and a literal fucking ant would take the exact same amount of damage as BM and Kaido, if you can't see how asinine that is, then all hope is lost on you
> Either an ant is able to stand after being hit by GK just like Doffy or GK doesn't bypass durability. Which one is it?
> How is it so hard for you to understand the basic word "ignore"


An and and Nami don't have the same endurance as Kaido or BM. Or did you forget that endurance was a thing? 


Kroczilla said:


> What the actual fuck? How is it "for nothing" when it all contributed to him figuring out how King's abilities worked? This view is pretty telling of just how bad the zorowank has become.


It was for nothing because he didn't deal any damage. In the process of finding out the weakness, every attack counted.


Kroczilla said:


> It's not for you to determine when the real fight started. The manga tells us that in explicit terms when the two stars took the stage against the Calamities.


You can say what you want. When Zoro started dealing damage, he beat him in 3 hits.


Kroczilla said:


> Oh, this is a reach if I ever saw one


Current Zoro is not the same Zoro that started the King fight. Current Zoro 3 shot King and hardly took any damage doing it. If he's fresh with full stamina obviously he'd have more to play with. I don't care to engage you any further than this. We all know this is gonna turn into pages of essays which will end in us agreeing to disagree anyway.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 1. King defense did not made Zoro a tennis ball but the AP ( a YC1s AP )


The fact that he couldn't hurt him and was wasting stamina made him susceptible to attacks...like when he stabbed King in the stomach, it did nothing, then he was forced to defend against an explosion at point blank range.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 2. Bolded means u need to reread the fight & see with ur own eye that Zone King made Zoro off balance with his ap .


Made him off balance...I'm still not sure what you're getting at. Even if he had Zoro off balance once, he dealt hardly any damage to him and was beaten in 3 hits...


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 3. I don't hold up against Zoro but I am damn sure any Yonkou can damage King through defense mode.


Considering that attacks that hurt Yonkou did nothing to him...yeah. You have no evidence of that.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 4 . AdvCoC haki drain was killing him , & that still did not change . Everyone brings up how strong Zoro's  advCoC attack is but forgets that it's comes with a price & time limit .


No, Enma was draining him. There is a difference.


o0Shinthi0o said:


> 5. Thanks for admitting King is faster .


Uh...You're welcome...?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2022)

11 pages already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 5, 2022)

Classic reactions by two yonkous against a "yc1" level fighter. lmao

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Draffut (Feb 5, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Not to mention that Kidd = Law
> Law is a swordsman (Oda called it as that and recognized him as that in multiple sources... and his strongest move is a freaking sword attack)
> So Zoro > Law = Kidd



Are you under a delusion this the EOS when Zoro is the strongest swordsman?


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 5, 2022)

Conxc said:


> You literally took me saying that GK wouldn't one shot Zoro because it hardly did anything to Kaido as me saying Zoro could tank all of te attacks that Kaido took on the RT.






Conxc said:


> The point is still lost on you.


The point that your arguments are trash isn't lost on me no.


Conxc said:


> GK by Law's own testimony bypasses durability...but it still amounted to an attacxk that hardly did anything to Kaido, which is not enough damage to put Zoro down in one shot.


So you're admitting you do not know what "bypasses durability" means? Got it. Or do you just take all hyperbole in the manga at face value, especially when they're contradicted multiple times?


Conxc said:


> No, you have no argument so you're continuously putting words in my mouth and debating those words. Textbook.


Using your own logic against you =// = Putting words in your mouth.


Conxc said:


> An and and Nami don't have the same endurance as Kaido or BM. Or did you forget that endurance was a thing?


So you're honest to God saying, that the *actual damage* dealt to the organs of an ant, Nami, Kaido and BM will be the exact fucking same across them all, if they were to be hit by GK?  You're actually saying this? Or did you forget thinking before posting was a thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 5, 2022)

Wow. It's actually amazing how wrong and loud you are.

A *single* attack that hardly hurt Kaido is not OHKOing Zoro. That is my stance. Not that Zoro has *the same* durability/endurance as Kaido, just that Zoro will not be one shot by that *single *attack. I don't know where in your mind you feel that equates to saying Zoro can tank all of the R5 attacks like Kaido did. If you still can't see the difference there, I'm simply gonna stop responding to you.


Ayy lmao said:


> The point that your arguments are trash isn't lost on me no.


It is you're problem that you lack reading comprehension.


Ayy lmao said:


> So you're admitting you do not know what "bypasses durability" means? Got it. Or do you just take all hyperbole in the manga at face value, especially when they're contradicted multiple times?


Nah, apparently you don't. The entire purpose of internal destruction techniques is to be able to cause damage despite exterior defense like Haki or scales...or tough skin.


Ayy lmao said:


> Using your own logic against you =// = Putting words in your mouth.


No, you're literally putting words in my mouth and debating those.


Ayy lmao said:


> So you're honest to God saying, that the *damage dealt to the organs of an ant*, Nami, Kaido and BM will be the exact fucking same across them all, if they were to be hit by GK?  You're actually saying this? *Or did you forget thinking before posting was a thing?*


Here you are...asking me about an ant getting hit with GK. An *ant. *Dog, I cannot take you seriously even if I tried. A GK killing Nami doesn't mean that BM or Kaido should die to thet attack too. Inversely, if BM or Kaido survive it, that doesn't mean Nami would. BM is capable of still fighting after having her organs damaged. She's got an extremely high level of endurance that Nami would not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> It was for nothing because he didn't deal any damage. In the process of finding out the weakness, every attack counted.


It wasn't for nothing as without all of that effort, he wouldn't have figured out King's weakness or been able eventually understand what Enma wanted and develop further. 


Heck we might as well give Zoro a FAQ sheet on every single opponent he's going to face  since apparently the fight only starts when Zoro has everything he needs to win   

Again, this is just a really awful argument, worse so from a so-called fan of the character. 


Conxc said:


> Current Zoro is not the same Zoro that started the King fight. Current Zoro 3 shot King and hardly took any damage doing it. If he's fresh with full stamina obviously he'd have more to play with. I don't care to engage you any further than this. We all know this is gonna turn into pages of essays which will end in us agreeing to disagree anyway.


Current Zoro can do all that precisely because he has Enma which force drains his Haki for increased AP with an obvious stamina trade off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> 11 pages already?


12 pages of law winning

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Typhon (Feb 6, 2022)

Zoro is going to lose to Mes. Don't worry about the other techniques


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 6, 2022)

So much cope in this thread. Let it go lads, we'll get our day


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 6, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> So much cope in this thread. Let it go lads, we'll get our day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> The fact that he couldn't hurt him and was wasting stamina made him susceptible to attacks...like when he stabbed King in the stomach, it did nothing, then he was forced to defend against an explosion at point blank range.
> 
> Made him off balance...I'm still not sure what you're getting at. Even if he had Zoro off balance once, he dealt hardly any damage to him and was beaten in 3 hits...
> 
> ...


U r ignoring my point here . If Zoro was so superior why did King ( a YC1) AP was trashing pre PU Zoro & even after the PU Zoro still could not handle Zone kings AP & was off balance .

So, u r telling me Kaidos Ragnarok will do nothing to defense mode King ?


And thats why he was able to have enough AP to win his fight .


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> This isn't Zoro vs Rooftop Law, this is Zoro vs Current Law.
> 
> Just accept that Law and Kidd received ludicrous bullshit powerups this chapter and move on, please.


They have, yes.

But this is also not rooftop Zoro vs current Law, this is post King fight Zoro. The guy that unlocked what according to Kaidou is the ability that separates the top from the real top. so...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> They have, yes.
> 
> But this is also not rooftop Zoro vs current Law, this is post King fight Zoro. The guy that unlocked what according to Kaidou is the ability that separates the top from the real top. so...





Kaido never said that.....
See this repeated pretty often. Still not true tough.




He just said that a handful of the very strongest have advanced CoC, not that having advanced CoC separates the absolute strongest from the other top tiers.
Basically if you have advanced CoC you're a top tier.
Rayleigh said something similar, along the same line regarding advanced CoO and Future Sight.
A character who has future sight is a monster.




Case in point, Yamato has advanced CoC and you would be pretty audacious claiming that the power separates Yamato from Law  , let  alone from the admirals , characters who are not confirmed conquerors as far as we know. (I could have used another example....)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> The guy that unlocked what according to *Kaidou is the ability that separates the top from the real top*


He ... he never said that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> He ... he never said that


Yes he did. Go read the manga. 

The level of your verbal comprehension is not my problem

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Wow. It's actually amazing how wrong and loud you are.
> 
> A *single* attack that hardly hurt Kaido is not OHKOing Zoro. That is my stance. Not that Zoro has *the same* durability/endurance as Kaido, just that Zoro will not be one shot by that *single *attack. I don't know where in your mind you feel that equates to saying Zoro can tank all of the R5 attacks like Kaido did. If you still can't see the difference there, I'm simply gonna stop responding to you.


Do you want me to post the meme again or something? All of the attacks on the rooftop except AdCoC hardly hurt his body, so if you were to combine all of the rooftop attacks into 1, Zoro would be able to take it according to you. The endurance of Kaido is irrelevant, because it doesn't change the fact that Kaido's* body* hardly sustained any damage from the rooftop attacks.


Conxc said:


> It is you're problem that you lack reading comprehension.


If you don't know what an analogy is, just say that. Zoro with his god-like organ endurance was down after getting stabbed a single time in the back by Killer. Yet you want us to believe Zoro can walk around just fine with all his organs shredded ?


Conxc said:


> Nah, apparently you don't. The entire purpose of internal destruction techniques is to be able to cause damage despite exterior defense like Haki or scales...or tough skin.


Bypassing skin or haki =//= ignoring durability, not to mention, there is no proof GK ignores haki. Ignoring durability would mean the durability of the organs was not a factor for the damage taken, which is not the case.


Conxc said:


> Here you are...asking me about an ant getting hit with GK. An *ant. *Dog, I cannot take you seriously even if I tried. A GK killing Nami doesn't mean that BM or Kaido should die to thet attack too. Inversely, if BM or Kaido survive it, that doesn't mean Nami would. BM is capable of still fighting after having her organs damaged. She's got an extremely high level of endurance that Nami would not.


Notice how I didn't ask about them dying, I specifically asked you if the damage dealt across them would be the same, do you not know what the word "damage" means or are you intentionally strawmanning me?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

Doffy was incapacitated after one Gamma Knife, despite being a whole tier stronger than Law at the time and being super tanky for his tier. He only recovered because he took time to stitch his organs back together. Zoro has neither the luxury of being durability freaks like BM/Kaidou, stitching his organs back together, or even being in a higher tier than Law. Obviously the two freak of nature Yonkous' durabilities mattered in preventing them from ending up like Doffy. One GK would incapacitate someone with human durability like Zoro, if not one shot him. His great endurance won't save him if his heart got cut to pieces. Just because you can survive your bones being broken doesn't mean you can survive your vital organs shutting down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Puncture AP is for monsters like the super durable yonkou with a ton of haki

GK or Mes is for more human opponents like Zoro.


Though GK should work on BM too, possibly. But now we kbow she can heal.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Puncture AP is for monsters like the super durable yonkou with a ton of haki
> 
> GK or Mes is for more human opponents like Zoro.
> 
> ...


Yea GK will work on BM but she will heal back up .


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 6, 2022)

Law even with all his hax would still have massive trouble to even touch Zoro.
Whatever Law tries to do, approaching Zoro, Zoro can simply push Law away thanks to Advanced Conqueror Haki barrier.



Or just use Adv CoC Tatsumaki that will also hurt Law.

Only Kroom attacks can have the benefit of doubt to be able to surpass this. But as showed, when Law uses Kroom, he can't use Shambles as there's no Room around but the Room is focused in the sword, so he can't teleport and swap things.
That still worked in a 2 vs 1, but it won't work in a 1 vs 1 with a character of similar if not greater power level and skill. He will risk Zoro's counterattack with Adv CoC moves. Is Law eating Adv CoC Shi Shishi Sonson, Adv CoC Dragon Damnation, Adv CoC Daisensekai, Adv CoC Ashura? Has Law become Kaido now?

Also while we know the best of what Current Law can do, we didn't know the best of what Current Zoro can do. We just witnessed a nameless slash, a Haki barrier, a basic Santoryu, a basic Ittoryu and a serious Santoryu. That's good but far from the best Zoro can do.
That would be an Advanced CoC Daisensekai.
And, at the maximum, an Advanced CoC Ashura. We don't know how much they are powerful, just that they weren't needed to defeat a YC1...

Judging without taking that in consideration, and treating Law or Kidd as if they fought 1 vs 1 with Big Mom when they actually fought 2 vs 1, is plain dishonest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 6, 2022)

Mercurial said:


> Law even with all his hax would still have massive trouble to even touch Zoro.
> Whatever Law tries to do, approaching Zoro, Zoro can simply push Law away thanks to Advanced Conqueror Haki barrier.


But how could this be, I was told that Gamma Knife bypasses haki!


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Do you want me to post the meme again or something? All of the attacks on the rooftop except AdCoC hardly hurt his body, so if you were to combine all of the rooftop attacks into 1, Zoro would be able to take it according to you. The endurance of Kaido is irrelevant, because it doesn't change the fact that Kaido's* body* hardly sustained any damage from the rooftop attacks.


So you *still *don’t see how that isnt my stance? You can’t combine all of those attacks into a single attack and claim it’s the same. Obviously the accumulation of those attacks had some effect on Kaido as he is notably tired now and has been for a while. GK as a stand-alone attack, which is the *only *attack I’m talking about didn’t do much.

False equivalence. Saying that a GK that hardly did anything to Kaido would not one shot Zoro =/= saying zoro would tank GK as well as Kaido which gives you no grounds to then take it to the extreme of saying that Zoro can tank the combination of R5 attacks that Kaido tanked. Again, all you’re doing is putting words in my mouth (strawmanning) because you literally have no a argument but the one that *you *created for yourself to argue against. Concession accepted.


Ayy lmao said:


> If you don't know what an analogy is, just say that. Zoro with his god-like organ endurance was down after getting stabbed a single time in the back by Killer. Yet you want us to believe Zoro can walk around just fine with all his organs shredded ?


Zoro fainted from hunger. Not to mention that current Zoro is a completely different character. He tanked the brunt force of Hakai and stayed conscious, then a TB to the face and survived. Internal damage or not, Hakai >>> GK. What are we talking about here?


Ayy lmao said:


> Bypassing skin or haki =//= ignoring durability, not to mention, there is no proof GK ignores haki. Ignoring durability would mean the durability of the organs was not a factor for the damage taken, which is not the case.


It’s an attack that directly attacks the organs without leaving a surface wound. In other words, it goes straight through Haki (obviously), makes it through your skin etc to your organs. Maybe go re-read the first time he used it on Doffy.


Ayy lmao said:


> Notice how I didn't ask about them dying, I specifically asked you if the damage dealt across them would be the same, do you not know what the word "damage" means or are you intentionally strawmanning me?


I can concede this point. It seems a little ridiculous when I think about it more that the damage would be exactly the same.

However, this is now a mark against GK OHKOing  Zoro. Zoro is head and shoulders above Law in Haki. If you’re telling me that GK doesn’t bypass Haki, I don’t see how you can think it does.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> But how could this be, I was told that Gamma Knife bypasses haki!


dunno about that but GK easily pierced dragon kaidos scales (just didnt hit a vital), so Zoro has 0 chance of stopping it


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

The most that Law could manage to do 1v1 vs Doffy before GK was a scratch on the cheek. I’m not sure how that *doesn’t* indicate bypassing Haki, but I don’t believe it was explicitly stated so…eh.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Do we factor in we haven't seen Law land his awakening without a distraction first?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> The most that Law could manage to do 1v1 vs Doffy before GK was a scratch on the cheek. I’m not sure how that *doesn’t* indicate bypassing Haki, but I don’t believe it was explicitly stated so…eh.


DR Law was weaker than DD
current Law is stronger than current Zoro

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Do we factor in we haven't seen Law land his awakening without a distraction first?


why does he need a distraction ? Its just a stab


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Do we factor in we haven't seen Law land his awakening without a distraction first?


They don’t want to talk about that. They’d rather create scenarios where Zoro let’s Law hit him.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> DR Law was weaker than DD
> current Law is stronger than current Zoro


You completely missed the point of what you quoted.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## bil02 (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dunno about that but GK easily pierced dragon kaidos scales (just didnt hit a vital), so Zoro has 0 chance of stopping it


We don't even know if it didn't hit a vital,law reckoned where the Dragon heart was.
Kaido just shrugged it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

bil02 said:


> We don't even if it didn't hit a vital,law reckoned where the Dragon heart was.
> Kaido just shrugged it off.


he tried to guess and he guessed wrong, that was the point of that comment

either way Zoro isnt Kaido, or a dragon, GK kills/cripples him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he tried to guess and he guessed wrong, that was the point of that comment
> 
> either way Zoro isnt Kaido, or a dragon, GK kills/cripples him


He gets his arm chopped off before he even gets it near Zoro. Let’s be real. He’s be an idiot  to even try GK on Zoro.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 6, 2022)

holy hell...Law's molesting green hair in the poll

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

GiantForehead said:


> CoC and AdCoC reveal, scarring a yonko and defeating his right hand in the same arc.
> 
> Zoro fans were eating, only for Law to ruin it


Funny thing is I don’t think he did. Zoro still did what he did. Law just did what he did. As fanbases we are just so obsessed with power rankings that we can’t appreciate that both characters have done some pretty amazing things this arc. Of course I’m caught up in the nonsense myself…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> holy hell...Law's molesting green hair in the poll


the Zoro Legion tyranny is over

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why does he need a distraction ? Its just a stab



People don't just let you stab them do they?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

Poll is supreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> holy hell...Law's molesting green hair in the poll



That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top


It’s a good thing you troopers are here to stick together and defend zoro’s honor!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top





That.......
Or seeing a Yonko being molested the last 2 chapters made quite an impression.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top


Zoro is that unpopular ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> That.......
> Or seeing a Yonko being molested the last 2 chapters made quite an impression.



That's the neutral vote. But people had Law over Zoro before this too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though.* Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option*, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top


gee , i wonder why


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's the neutral vote. But people had Law over Zoro before this too.


neutrals vote r pure vote


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> So you *still *don’t see how that isnt my stance? You can’t combine all of those attacks into a single attack and claim it’s the same.


Good thing I never stated this.


Conxc said:


> Obviously the accumulation of those attacks had some effect on Kaido as he is notably tired now and has been for a while.


Fine then, can Zoro take the barrage of attacks from rooftop G4 Luffy which did not have any notable effect on Kaido?


Conxc said:


> Saying that a GK that hardly did anything to Kaido would not one shot Zoro =/= saying zoro would tank GK as well as Kaido which gives you no grounds to then take it to the extreme of saying that Zoro can tank the combination of R5 attacks that Kaido tanked. Again, all you’re doing is putting words in my mouth (strawmanning) because you literally have no a argument but the one that *you *created for yourself to argue against. Concession accepted.


Good thing I never stated you said that Zoro would tank it as well as Kaido, this is the 2nd time I've specifically told you I didn't do this.


Conxc said:


> Zoro fainted from hunger. Not to mention that current Zoro is a completely different character. He tanked the brunt force of Hakai and stayed conscious, then a TB to the face and survived. Internal damage or not, Hakai >>> GK. What are we talking about here?


So Zoro's organs can work just fine from being shred to pieces, but not from starving? Current Zoro's organs being stronger or not is irrelvant, since GK ignores their durability altogether, according to you. Zoro tanked haki + TB, equally as well as Kinemon + the other Scabbards tanked all of Kaido's attacks. It's not tanking if you're knocked out cold.
Hakai being>>> GK is irrelevant, since GK bypasses durability, remember? Zoro could literally have multiversal durability and it still wouldn't affect how much damage GK does to him, according to you.


Conxc said:


> It’s an attack that directly attacks the organs without leaving a surface wound. In other words, it goes straight through Haki (obviously), makes it through your skin etc to your organs. Maybe go re-read the first time he used it on Doffy.


Bypassing skin =//= bypassing durability. Skin isn't the only organ with durability, other organs, bones + muscles also have durability.
Source: Read the manga, or test it out yourself in real life. See if your bones/ inner organs have literally 0 durability. Your skin isn't what saves you, unlike a literal toddler, from landing from a 3 meter jump, it's your muscles, bones and inner organs' durability.


Conxc said:


> I can concede this point. It seems a little ridiculous when I think about it more that the damage would be exactly the same.
> 
> However, this is now a mark against GK OHKOing Zoro. Zoro is head and shoulders above Law in Haki. If you’re telling me that GK doesn’t bypass Haki, I don’t see how you can think it does.


Finally, an actual argument against GK not OHKO'ing Zoro.  If Zoro's haki was so far above Law's, then it would be inconceivable for Law to be able to harm Kaido/ BM without using his most powerful abilities, considering their haki is far more powerful than Zoro's.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> dunno about that but GK easily pierced dragon kaidos scales (just didnt hit a vital), so Zoro has 0 chance of stopping it


It bypasses skin, but if your organs/ muscles aren't extraordinary like Kaido/ BM, your organs are getting shredded ( and yea, forgot that Gamma Knife probably doesn't work that well on Kaido not just because he's an Oni but because he was in his giant Dragon form.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Zoro is that unpopular ?



Folks shit on Mid Kid all the time, heck in his moment of glory, some questions are still being  asked ( cf "broken bones") . His fanbase is also significantly smaller, which counter balances when the two characters are this close.

I doubt popularity or "hate" has much to do with it.
Fucking up a Yonko is just hard to argue against....... Those feats, that portrayal are legit......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's the neutral vote. But people had Law over Zoro before this too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top


There are more Zoro fans than any other character in this section. 
Also, what kid fans?


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> That's to be expected though. Neutrals always gonna lean towards the non Zoro option, then add Law, Sanji and Kid fans on top



Zoro loses a poll and his defenders adopt some victim mentality that it's because the world is out to get them. 



Zoro was winning this poll just last week, if the tides have changed that's because Law has been putting up a beastly performance and not because all of those voters suddenly decided they hate Zoro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Feb 6, 2022)

I kindof get blaming Zoro's loss on the poll on Law's popularity (although Zoro has the bigger fanbase lol) But how do yall explain him losing to Kidd convincingly on polls? Aint no way yall think Kidd has a 10th of the fans Zoro does

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Firo (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Zoro loses a poll and his defenders adopt some victim mentality that it's because the world is out to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoro was winning this poll just last week, if the tides have changed that's because Law has been putting up a beastly performance and not because all of those voters suddenly decided they hate Zoro.


It’s the weirdest shit ever. Such a sensitive fan base. I don’t even think polls are proof of anything but to see the hypocrisy is just hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Zoro loses a poll and his defenders adopt some victim mentality that it's because the world is out to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoro was winning this poll just last week, if the tides have changed that's because Law has been putting up a beastly performance and not because all of those voters suddenly decided they hate Zoro.





Firo said:


> It’s the weirdest shit ever. Such a sensitive fan base. I don’t even think polls are proof of anything but to see the hypocrisy is just hilarious.



Now count how many voted Zoro last week who changed their vote this week. It's not that many:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

…why are we acting like just about every fanbase doesn’t have an axe to grind with Zoro? If you go back some pages in threads like this, the chapter discussion thread, you’ll see for yourself people admitting as such. Admitting that Zoro fans need “humbling.” The instant Zoro comparisons when he’s got nothing to do with the chapters, and it’s always Zoro, even the fans that think this is a done deal and Zoro loses definitively…always compare said characters to Zoro. I don’t understand how this is in question right now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Now count how many voted Zoro last week who changed their vote this week. It's not that many:



But Law was doing mad things last week too.


Had her screaming in pain, coughing blood, damages that were obviously severe....
We learned he broke some ribs and hurt her organs this week, the severity of it.

You need an older poll to demonstrate your theory.
I doubt that after chapter 1010, when Zoro was the one flexing, haters, and other fanbases involved in the supposed conspiracy favored the surgeon overall......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> …why are we acting like just about every fanbase doesn’t have an axe to grind with Zoro? If you go back some pages in threads like this, the chapter discussion thread, you’ll see for yourself people admitting as such. Admitting that Zoro fans need “humbling.” The instant Zoro comparisons when he’s got nothing to do with the chapters, and it’s always Zoro, even the fans that think this is a done deal and Zoro loses definitively…always compare said characters to Zoro. I don’t understand how this is in question right now


I don’t buy it was everyone else bringing it up but I’m not gonna search the thread. I could be wrong. Zoro has a section of his fan base that is antagonistic toward everyone else certainly you agree with that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

isnt Laws Puncture also a ranged attack if he wants to ?  

he doesnt have to stab first, he can extend it from ~mid-range - exactly like Gin did


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Now count how many voted Zoro last week who changed their vote this week. It's not that many:


So what, Zoro was still winning every poll prior to this week dude.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> But Law was doing mad stuffs last week too.
> 
> 
> Had her screaming in pain, coughing blood, damages that were obviously severe....
> ...



there was about 9 people who changed their vote from last week from what I can tell, the people who voted Zoro last week largely did the same this week @Great Potato, and the ones who voted Law last week did so this week but more new people voted after this chapter. I don't know how many of the older vs threads had polls, @Etherborn did a comparison from 2015, which is a bit too old?



Etherborn said:


> 2015 to now.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I don’t buy it was everyone else bringing it up but I’m not gonna search the thread. I could be wrong. Zoro has a section of his fan base that is antagonistic toward everyone else certainly you agree with that?


Of course. Within every fanbase there will always be that bunch, or even a couple of people.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> isnt Laws Puncture also a ranged attack if he wants to ?
> 
> he doesnt have to stab first, he can extend it from ~mid-range - exactly like Gin did


At that point I don’t see how it can’t be counters by air slashes or AdCoC bursts.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Of course. Within every fanbase there will always be that bunch, or even a couple of people.


Sure but it’s especially large with zoro. Probably, at least partially, due to how big his fanbase is. That’s why this he gets brought up so often. That crowd but also responses to that crowd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> At that point I don’t see how it can’t be counters by air slashes or AdCoC bursts.


its too fast and if BM could never stop it - I doubt Zoro can

remember that Kroom makes the sword phase through the body, so physical deflection wont work


----------



## Firo (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> …why are we acting like just about every fanbase doesn’t have an axe to grind with Zoro? If you go back some pages in threads like this, the chapter discussion thread, you’ll see for yourself people admitting as such. Admitting that Zoro fans need “humbling.” The instant Zoro comparisons when he’s got nothing to do with the chapters, and it’s always Zoro, even the fans that think this is a done deal and Zoro loses definitively…always compare said characters to Zoro. I don’t understand how this is in question right now


You do it  too, stop.


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> there was about 9 people who changed their vote from last week from what I can tell, the people who voted Zoro last week largely did the same this week @Great Potato, and the ones who voted Law last week did so this week but more new people voted after this chapter. I don't know how many of the older vs threads had polls, @Etherborn did a comparison from 2015, which is a bit too old?



Law and Zoro are close since the begining, a dynamic that will likely continue until the end. After some times they both have new feats that re establish their standing.
Some simply give an edge to one or the other overall.
That opinion, or bias seems pretty consistent based on @Etherborn 's post.

To show an anomaly we need a poll after
Zoro's impressive feats on the Rooftop (Hakai/Ashura). Prior to Law's moment of glory.
Sincerely doubt Zoro lost those.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

I voted law here but I definitely would’ve voted zoro right after roofpiece

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> there was about 9 people who changed their vote from last week from what I can tell, the people who voted Zoro last week largely did the same this week @Great Potato, and the ones who voted Law last week did so this week but more new people voted after this chapter. I don't know how many of the older vs threads had polls, @Etherborn did a comparison from 2015, which is a bit too old?



Likely a lot of people who abstained last week because they were undecided saw enough to now feel more comfortable giving it to Law, and some who voted Zoro become more undecided this chapter and withdrew there vote. Zoro gets less votes and Law gets more because his new showings shifted the tides to his favor more.

You just posted that naturally Zoro is losing because there's an agenda against him without having any actual evidence that this was a deciding factor to the results, when there's another recent poll on the same subject that would prove this anti-Zoro campaign you imagined isn't a thing.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I voted law here but I definitely would’ve voted zoro right after roofpiece


This. 

At first it was cute, but now it's getting really irritating watching Zorofans act like their fave is getting treated any worse than every single combat oriented character in the manga. Feats change opinions. Shits been that way atleast since I actively started posting on the OL. Quite literally nothings changed. Law simply got crazy feats that pushed his already broken DF to crazy heights.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its too fast and if BM could never stop it - I doubt Zoro can
> 
> remember that Kroom makes the sword phase through the body, so physical deflection wont work



We literaly saw Zoro dodging King's fast Head shot which allow him to extend his head very fast.

laws attack is like that.

Zoro is also fast enough to react to Hakkai when none of the Rooftop fighter could,even Law. Zoro reaced to King in speed mode, when King become so fast he become invisible like Sanji against Queen.

Zoro can just dodge Laws attack
 and cut the sword with ad CoC.


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 6, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> To show an anomaly we need a poll after
> Zoro's impressive feats on the Rooftop (Hakai/Ashura). Prior to Law's moment of glory.
> Sincerely doubt Zoro lost those.





Here's a poll from November where Zoro had doubled Law's vote count in the poll

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 6, 2022)

This is the first time I can remember (or have ever seen for that matter) folks actually having to comb through historical data on previous Battledome threads.

But apparently Zoro is being victimised on the OL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Here's a poll from November where Zoro had doubled Law's vote count in the poll


I voted zoro in this one


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Likely a lot of people who abstained last week because they were undecided saw enough to now feel more comfortable giving it to Law, and some who voted Zoro become more undecided this chapter and withdrew there vote. Zoro gets less votes and Law gets more because his new showings shifted the tides to his favor more.
> 
> You just posted that naturally Zoro is losing because there's an agenda against him without having any actual evidence that this was a deciding factor to the results, when there's another recent poll on the same subject that would prove this anti-Zoro campaign you imagined isn't a thing.



It's to be expected that Kid and Law fans would vote Law/Kid vice versa the same way Zoro fans would vote for their fav Zoro. And maybe it's not so much a problem on this forum, but Sanji stans often do vote against Zoro if you go on forums like WG. And we all know people say anti-Zoro shit out of spite due to not liking the Zoro fanbase, do we really need to bring up evidence for that?

I guess your main gripe is that I said neutrals would lean towards Zoro. For those who I consider 'neutral' I feel like they usually go with Law based on the idea of who should be stronger/rival to Luffy etc. But no I don't have 'hard' evidence for this belief.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> its too fast and if BM could never stop it - I doubt Zoro can
> 
> remember that Kroom makes the sword phase through the body, so physical deflection wont work


BM hasn’t been the fastest nor the most reactive character in the series. And again, Law landed the stack this chapter because Kidd distracted her Which led to a free Tact for Law into his ultimate.

If he gets a clean shot, yes, but that’s the nature of his DF in general. Even his basic slashes work in that fashion and better CoA (which Zoro has) was shown to be the counter. 


Firo said:


> You do it  too, stop.


A little baiting here and there? Sure. I never said I didn’t. To reiterate, I think it happens often, but it’s entertaining because all of y’all know Oda will never have Zoro down and you know every time he gets a powerup it’s over. IMO y’all just doing what you can while you can and I understand that in a way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> It's to be expected that Kid and Law fans would vote Law/Kid vice versa the same way Zoro fans would vote for their fav Zoro. And maybe it's not so much a problem on this forum, but Sanji stans often do vote against Zoro if you go on forums like WG. And we all know people say anti-Zoro shit out of spite due to not liking the Zoro fanbase, do we really need to bring up evidence for that?
> 
> I guess your main gripe is that I said neutrals would lean towards Zoro. For those who I consider 'neutral' I feel like they usually go with Law based on the idea of who should be stronger/rival to Luffy etc. But no I don't have 'hard' evidence for this belief.


I’m a kidd and zoro fan so I’m not sure what that makes me but I had zoro over law until law really started showing out. It’s close enough I could see the zoro angle but also zoro is one of my favs and I’m not big on law who knows


----------



## Firo (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> BM hasn’t been the fastest nor the most reactive character in the series. And again, Law landed the stack this chapter because Kidd distracted her Which led to a free Tact for Law into his ultimate.
> 
> If he gets a clean shot, yes, but that’s the nature of his DF in general. Even his basic slashes work in that fashion and better CoA (which Zoro has) was shown to be the counter.
> 
> A little baiting here and there? Sure. I never said I didn’t. To reiterate, I think it happens often, but it’s entertaining because all of y’all know Oda will never have Zoro down and you know every time he gets a powerup it’s over. IMO y’all just doing what you can while you can and I understand that in a way.


Sure,  just don’t get sensitive again and block people for “Anti Zoro” posts again especially when everybody shitposts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I’m a kidd and zoro fan so I’m not sure what that makes me but I had zoro over law until law really started showing out. It’s close enough I could see the zoro angle but also zoro is one of my favs and I’m not big on law who knows


Surely you’ve noticed that whenever a character gets new feats they almost instantly compared to Zoro? When Sanji got the RS, or DNA awakened, IJ, what was the first vs thread made? When Luffy awakened AdCoC, every Luffy vs Kaido chapter from then on, what was the first vs thread made? Now Law and Kidd, every chapter of their fight since the start, what was the first vs thread made for each of them? There’s a trend lmfao. If you even look at the answers  in those threads, everyone but a Zoro fans think the winner is definitively the opposition. You’d think if the answer remains obvious they’d stop making Zoro vs threads and start putting them against Luffy…that hardly ever happens though. Kidd and Law are not pitted against Luffy like they are against Zoro. Luffy is not pitted against Kidd and Law as much as he is Zoro etc. everyone salivates at the thought of the GM losing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 6, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Surely you’ve noticed that whenever a character gets new feats they almost instantly compared to Zoro? When Sanji got the RS, or DNA awakened, IJ, what was the first vs thread made? When Luffy awakened AdCoC, every Luffy vs Kaido chapter from then on, what was the first vs thread made? Now Law and Kidd, every chapter of their fight since the start, what was the first vs thread made for each of them? There’s a trend lmfao. If you even look at the answers  in those threads, everyone but a Zoro fans think the winner is definitively the opposition. You’d think if the answer remains obvious they’d stop making Zoro vs threads and start putting them against Luffy…that hardly ever happens though. Kidd and Law are not pitted against Luffy like they are against Zoro. Luffy is not pitted against Kidd and Law as much as he is Zoro etc.


Because it’s obvious they’re weaker than luffy and Luffy’s relation to zoro power wise is one of the most contentious issues.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2022)

@Turrin who wins here?


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Because it’s obvious they’re weaker than luffy and Luffy’s relation to zoro power wise is one of the most contentious issues.


But based on their answers…to them it’s obvious that Zoro’s weaker than them too


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I agree, Kroom and Puncture shits on any Zoro attack so far
> its over (for now)





Louis-954 said:


> All Zoro really has over Law is brute strength and maybe endurance. I don't believe that is enough right now to beat Law.
> 
> Their speed appears to be about even and Law is far more versatile thanks to his DF ability. I think he'd cause Zoro a lot of fits.


Kroom is insane, thats for sure. 

But Zoro can use advanced coc far more freely and for longer than Law can use kroom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Turrin (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Turrin who wins here?


Could go ether way for me; pretty clear Awakening DF is equivalent power this arc to Awakening CoC Coating. I think Zoro might have the edge if anything though as he seemed stronger their respective awakenings aside. Also he still has Asura which may be above King of Hell if he can combine it with CoC Coating.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 6, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Kroom is insane, thats for sure.
> 
> But Zoro can use advanced coc far more freely and for longer than Law can use kroom.


All Law has to do is teleport around the in his ROOM while Zoro's haki drains.


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 6, 2022)

Kroczilla said:


> But apparently Zoro is being victimised on the OL



If they think this is victimization I would have liked to see them try being a Sanji fan during WCI, a Kid fan during the Rooftop, or a Big Mom fan any given day of the week.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> If they think this is victimization I would have liked to see them try being a Sanji fan during WCI, a Kid fan during the Rooftop, or a Big Mom fan any given day of the week.


I personally would’t use the word “victimized.” More like “envied” imo. Feels pretty good being GODA’s favorites.


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> If they think this is victimization I would have liked to see them try being a Sanji fan during WCI, a Kid fan during the Rooftop, or a Big Mom fan any given day of the week.


ahhh Kidd . even when he is taking W in the chapter , somehow he still gets shit on by OL


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Feb 6, 2022)

Wild the summary of this thread is
Zoro is an all round infinitely superior fighter and there is literally no attempt to refute this

but Law has techniques that would OHKO Zoro and therefor don't think about it, Law wins.

But can't we say that if Zoro cuts Law's organ he dies too haha? 
It's not like we're saying Law has the durability of a Kaido/Big mom, now are we?


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> there was about 9 people who changed their vote from last week from what I can tell, the people who voted Zoro last week largely did the same this week @Great Potato, and the ones who voted Law last week did so this week but more new people voted after this chapter. I don't know how many of the older vs threads had polls, @Etherborn did a comparison from 2015, which is a bit too old?



I honestly just googled “Zoro vs. Law fanverse.” That was all I found. It’s more than possible any other threads on the topic ended up in the landfill, considering how often those get locked.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> All Law has to do is teleport around the in his ROOM while Zoro's haki drains.


Well, then Zoro would just stop using Haki, then use it when Law stops running lol

Law is a swordsman guys... Zoro is going to be the WSS in history. Law ain't getting in the way of that the same way Ace was never really in Luffy's way to become the PK either.


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Well, then Zoro would just stop using Haki, then use it when Law stops running lol
> 
> Law is a swordsman guys... Zoro is going to be the WSS in history. Law ain't getting in the way of that the same way Ace was never really in Luffy's way to become the PK either.





You do realize that Luffy has never been stronger than Ace as long as Portgas was breathing right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 6, 2022)

And just to put my previous point into perspective: Law vs Oden: 50 replies. This thread: over 400


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Well, then Zoro would just stop using Haki, then use it when Law stops running lol
> 
> Law is a swordsman guys... Zoro is going to be the WSS in history. Law ain't getting in the way of that the same way Ace was never really in Luffy's way to become the PK either.


Law will just shambles Zoro around


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> You do realize that Luffy has never been stronger than Ace as long as Portgas was breathing right?


And? Luffy would've eventually surpassed Ace just like he surpassed Sabo now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mylesime (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> And? Luffy would've eventually surpassed Ace just like he surpassed Sabo now.



So?
Even if we consider your initial point as valid for argument's purpose.
Zoro might also surpass Law later on eventually ......


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> And? Luffy would've eventually surpassed Ace just like he surpassed Sabo now.


Ngl I think they would have been equal. Ace unlike Sabo has Conquerors so he could definitely keep up in the evolving haki metagame, Luffy has future sight but Ace has a pretty dope fruit


----------



## Typhon (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Do we factor in we haven't seen Law land his awakening without a distraction first?


Reread the Smoker fight and tell me he couldn't basically do the same thing to Zoro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## bil02 (Feb 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> he tried to guess and he guessed wrong, that was the point of that comment
> 
> either way Zoro isnt Kaido, or a dragon, GK kills/cripples him


It was never hinted Law missed at all lmao. 

Yeah Zoro isn't Kaido obviously,he gets fucked badly by Gamma knife.


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 6, 2022)

Someone do a search of instances of midd vs Kidd in fan verse and then tell me that the legion is oppressed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 6, 2022)

bil02 said:


> It was never hinted Law missed at all lmao.
> 
> Yeah Zoro isn't Kaido obviously,he gets fucked badly by Gamma knife.


Kaido is an Oni, so yeah he's built different. For all we know he has 4 hearts lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Mylesime said:


> So?
> Even if we consider your initial point as valid for argument's purpose.
> Zoro might also surpass Law later on eventually ......


The point is now my friend.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

YoungChief said:


> Ngl I think they would have been equal. Ace unlike Sabo has Conquerors so he could definitely keep up in the evolving haki metagame, Luffy has future sight but Ace has a pretty dope fruit


Luffy would fist Ace into oblivion. 

Everyone that Ace showed to be equal to, Jinbei, Sabo, Yamato.. all are surpassed by Luffy. No reason for me to think Ace is any different when his ambition is not as big as Luffy's.


----------



## YoungChief (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Luffy would fist Ace into oblivion.
> 
> Everyone that Ace showed to be equal to, Jinbei, Sabo, Yamato.. all are surpassed by Luffy. No reason for me to think Ace is any different when his ambition is not as big as Luffy's.


I think his ambition would have changed had he lived beyond MF, even if it was just to protect the WB pirates, we've seen that that is more than enough to be an emperor


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> Law is a swordsman guys... Zoro is going to be the WSS in history. Law ain't getting in the way of that the same way Ace was never really in Luffy's way to become the PK either.





Lawliet said:


> And? Luffy would've eventually surpassed Ace just like he surpassed Sabo now.



The key point is that even if you buy into that logic, this argument at best proves that Zoro will surpass Law in the future. It has no bearing on the current state of the matchup, because Zoro is not the WSS as of now.

Also, it’s obvious that Luffy had to surpass Ace for thematic and plot purposes. But you could just as easily say that this was a huge part of the reason Ace had to die to begin with.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> They have, yes.
> 
> But this is also not rooftop Zoro vs current Law, this is post King fight Zoro. The guy that unlocked what according to Kaidou is the ability that separates the top from the real top. so...


Didn't really separate Big Mom from Law, unfortunately.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 6, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> The key point is that even if you buy into that logic, this argument at best proves that Zoro will surpass Law in the future. It has no bearing on the current state of the matchup, because Zoro is not the WSS as of now.
> 
> Also, it’s obvious that Luffy had to surpass Ace for thematic and plot purposes. But you could just as easily say that this was a huge part of the reason Ace had to die to begin with.


I mean.. When should we assume Zoro is finally stronger than his fellow other swordsman Law?  When he gets the title of WSS? Then you're going to say, " but he never beat or fought Law". No?

If no, might as well accept it happened now, where Zoro declares himself a king.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 6, 2022)

Lawliet said:


> I mean.. When should we assume Zoro is finally stronger than his fellow other swordsman Law?  When he gets the title of WSS? Then you're going to say, " but he never beat or fought Law". No?
> 
> If no, might as well accept it happened now, where Zoro declares himself a king.



You’re asking the wrong guy that particular question. I don’t believe titles are definitive in general. So my own answer would simply be when his feats or portrayal are superior to Law’s. Bearing in mind that different characters receive powerups at different times, and that surpassing someone who is actively fighting the Yonko and growing in strength alongside you is not necessarily a permanent thing.

I don’t think Rooftop Law would have beaten Rooftop Zoro by the end of said fight. But I think current Law would beat current Zoro. So in that sense, I think Zoro has already surpassed Law. Law just surpassed him back. None of these monsters have been static during this arc. Things are always moving.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sieves (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> People don't just let you stab them do they?


Law called out his own make this chapter.

He said, " I guarantee you, my next attack won't miss." And it didn't.

Nobody has to "let" Law stab them. Smoker didn't "let" Law take his heart, either. Law figures out a way to make the opening to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 6, 2022)

Law CAN'T take Zoros heart, Zoro haki too strong.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Feb 6, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Law stomps if we go by best feats my g


Coc advanced people,  law could be in serious trouble trust me. Zoro is also too fast for law

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Feb 6, 2022)

Heart Over Blade said:


> Law's ultimate looks stronger than Zoro's. The range is in different leagues so Law might just snipe and kill Zoro from afar.
> A weaker KRoom attack dealt severe injuries to BM. This one could probably one shot the likes of Zoro.
> 
> DF Awakening is supposed to be the Admirals' counter to the Yonkous' aCoC.


Law doesn't have the stamina and durability  to beat current zoro but when he lands à blow on zoro ,it could be serious problem for zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Feb 6, 2022)

Pyriz said:


> Law should win this pretty comfortably IMO. Not that it will be an easy fight, but I think Law wins it every time.


Comfortable u say, come on stop disrespecting zoro. It's extreme diff either way for both

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaidi1234 (Feb 6, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> I think Law wins here. Zoro is going to find it hard to hit him with his teleportation and Law has attacks that damage you internally.
> 
> Zoro beats Mid though.


U wrong law will run out of stamina and eventually zoro will get him. And to bè frank zoro durability is on a complete different level than law


----------



## Gokou08 (Feb 6, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> You're a fool and a wanker if you choose Zoro. Honestly this is a litmus test for whether people's opinions should be valued or not.


Don't even bother, Law could 1v2 Kaidou and BM and some people would say Zoro Mid Diffs Law.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 6, 2022)

I would believe the Law wins posts if only Law wasnt so shocked and amazed by Zoro with his own eyes or Kidd fan gurling over Zoro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 6, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> I would believe the Law wins posts if only Law wasnt so shocked and amazed by Zoro with his own eyes or Kidd fan gurling over Zoro.


Yep cause Franky > Luffy because he gets amazed by his lasers

Top tier debater at work here ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 7, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> Yep cause Franky > Luffy because he gets amazed by his lasers



Was Franky out performing both kid and Law while at the same time welcoming them both Into the legion? 



Freechoice said:


> Top tier debater at work here ladies and gentlemen



S+ tier, little pig.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 7, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> Well you got @TheWiggian legendary bozo tier specialist rating me and liking your posts so I know when I'm beat.



Well Zoro..has kid and Law.


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 7, 2022)

Law high diff of course

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Feb 7, 2022)

I'll wait for the end of the arc to give an answer

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Law won decisively

Reactions: Agree 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 13, 2022)

So Laws awakening attacks just put his ap on the same threshold of Rooftop Zoro.

Law can't steal Zoros heart due to Zoros haki outclassing Laws haki for free, even before adCoC being fully unlocked for that matter. 

Zoro has the better combat speed, for the record can take more punishment then the majority of the rooftop level peers. 

Law can't win this. He isn't Urouge.

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 13, 2022)

Anybody not thinking a Law vs Zoro fight ain't going extreme diff for both gotta be on one. I got Zoro edging Law but just barely and I do believe it could go either way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> his ap on the same threshold of Rooftop Zoro.


much higher, Puncture Wille visually shits on any Zoro attack so far

he doesnt need it, since the easiest way to beat Zoro is Gamma Knife, but still - pointing it out

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> much higher, Puncture Wille visually shits on any Zoro attack so far



NNNNNNNNNNope.

It really doesn't, Laws awakening should of put his ap above rooftop level Zoro attack prowess, however it just made it so Law can actually mess up a entry level yonkou something Rooftop Zoro was able to do with a single sword style "dragon blaze" before Zoro fully unlocked AdvCoC

He'll even on his last leg Zoro is able permanently damage kaidou something that hasn't been done since Oden.

So yeah Laws awakening just caught him up to Zoro ap wise. Law is still lacking in the other categories as well. 



Shiba D. Inu said:


> he doesnt need it, since the easiest way to beat Zoro is Gamma Knife, but still - pointing it out



Law needs as much as he can get.

Gamma Knife, is that a CQ attack?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> NNNNNNNNNNope.
> It really doesn't


"It doesnt because i said so"
-Law made a big and *incredibly* deep crater in Wano, reaching many km down. Surpassing even most DC feats of top tiers so far
-Zoro cut off 1 of Onigashima horns...




Oda Report said:


> Law is still lacking in the other categories as well.


Law is equal/better than Zoro in most categories except
-physical strength - pretty irrelevant, Law is good enough to block/parry if needed
-dash speed (Law has teleport, so he will be faster overall)
-CoA haki, but the only thing haki can stop from Laws DF is Shambles and thats only yonkou-tier haki which Zoro doesnt have. So in practice this doesnt matter

Cant even say Zoros endurance/stamina is superior after the BM fight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 13, 2022)

The only thing Law has over Zoro is hax and that only because Zoro has no hax at all  

Which won't help him much against superior armament.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2022)

Law folds him like a lawn chair.

Reactions: Like 5 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Gorilla Cook (Feb 13, 2022)

I've posted this before. Law shines in situations where he isn't the only combatant. While he's improved since Dressrosa, he is still outclassed for the most part.

In a team fight he over performs, but in a 1v1 he will get overwhelmed.

Zoro is close to Admiral level at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Gorilla Cook said:


> I've posted this before. Law shines in situations where he isn't the only combatant. While he's improved since Dressrosa, he is still outclassed for the most part.
> 
> In a team fight he over performs, but in a 1v1 he will get overwhelmed.
> 
> Zoro is close to Admiral level at this point.


how was Two Piece this week ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gorilla Cook (Feb 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> how was Two Piece this week ?


Unfortunately for you I have reading comprehension above a 3rd grade level. Go back to your coloring books.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

poor Zoro is getting shambled all over

like cat playing with  its food

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gorilla Cook (Feb 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> poor Zoro is getting shambled all over
> 
> like cat playing with  its food


Same way he did Doffy?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Gorilla Cook said:


> Same way he did Doffy?


yeah he did shamble Doffy


I see you already resorted to bringing up DR Law, since Wano Law is too much

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 13, 2022)

139 > 60

esketit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> 139 > 60
> 
> esketit


Law gang will have the OL senate for the next 4 years

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 13, 2022)

Gorilla Cook said:


> Same way he did Doffy?



And don't bring up earlier arc version of Law, unless you want me to bring up the infamous facedown panel of Zoro after getting neg-diffed by 2 certain giant furry bros, 1 of whom later got stomped by Law

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> "It doesnt because i said so"



It doesn't because Law don't got it.
Just like he doesn't have Zoro rooftop

AP with out the use of awakening.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> -Law made a big and *incredibly* deep crater in Wano, reaching many km down. Surpassing even most DC feats of top tiers so far
> -Zoro cut off 1 of Onigashima horns...



That horn wasn't the focus, the focus was on kaidou who Mom was afraid for because Zoros ap is no laughing matter.

Not much going for Laws awakening got his AP up to rooftop level Zoro ap however Zoro fully unlocked AdvCoC. . .So Law is still trying to keep up In that area.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law is equal/better than Zoro in most categories except



This is lies, if that was the case Law wouldn't have ledt his Jaw behind on the rooftop from watching Zoros performance.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> -physical strength - pretty irrelevant, Law is good enough to block/parry if needed



Law has AdvCoC?

He isnt blocking/parry Zoros AdvCoC attacks. Has Law even used CoA on his sword?



Shiba D. Inu said:


> -dash speed (Law has teleport, so he will be faster overall)



Laws teleports are weak.
Teleport  =/= Combat reactions



Shiba D. Inu said:


> -CoA haki, but the only thing haki can stop from Laws DF is Shambles and thats only yonkou-tier haki which Zoro doesnt have. So in practice this doesnt matter



AdCoC says hello.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Cant even say Zoros endurance/stamina is superior after the BM fight



Huh? Laws own DF tech will KO himself if he isn't careful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 13, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law gang will have the OL senate for the next 4 years



Mihawk is the senate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 13, 2022)

People will come into a thread claiming that Kid was garbage who didn't contribute to the fight and got hard carried by Law.

Then jump into another thread claiming Law is mediocre in a 1v1 and only accomplished anything because Kid was in the ring with him.

I guess the narrative changes depending on which one is in a thread with Zoro.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 12 | Winner 4


----------



## Ayy lmao (Feb 13, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> This is lies, if that was the case Law wouldn't have ledt his Jaw behind on the rooftop from watching Zoros performance.


Big Mom had the same reaction to Zoro + G4 non-AdCoC Luffy, so I guess Zoro and non-AdCoC Luffy>> Big Mom? Law was surprised Zoro could even stand on his feat, of course he would be in awe at him still being capable of wounding a Yonko, but doesn't at all mean Law couldn't do more damage to Kaido with awakening.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 13, 2022)

Zoro wins extreme difficulty. Law really impressed me during Big Mom's fight and surpassed my expectations, but Zoro impressed me more.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 13, 2022)

Law takes this. He's got more hax and has shown defensive moves that can handle even zoro's best attacks. Law has too much that can take Zoro down.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 13, 2022)

Ayy lmao said:


> Big Mom had the same reaction to Zoro + G4 non-AdCoC Luffy, so I guess Zoro and non-AdCoC Luffy>> Big Mom?



What are you talking about? Did Luffy also have Big Mom shitting a brick while yelling out to her little brother kaidou to avoid the attack as if his life depends on it?

Because that's what Zoro did without unlocking his AdvCoC or any special AdvCoA training.



Ayy lmao said:


> Law was surprised Zoro could even stand on his feat, of course he would be in awe at him still being capable of wounding a Yonko,but doesn't at all mean Law couldn't do more damage to Kaido with awakening.



if roles where reversed Law would be useless or out of the fight.

It was at that moment where law traded in his Luffy jersey for a limited edition grandmaster throwback.

Law was shocked and amazed at Zoro performance and power even on his last leg he can permanently damage a entry level yonkou while handicapping Big Moms homies. Zoro Giving orders while Law is stuck looking for the bottom part of his Jaw. 

Laws awakening was used as a last resort ting, sure he can damage kiadou however it's going to cost law huge stamina.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 14, 2022)

Who has Law gotten overwhelmed by in a 1 v 1? Only by people who were >Luffy who's >Zoro.

A surprise attack from Shambles teleporting right next to the opponent is pretty hard to stop. I can't remember the last time someone successfully blocked Law's follow up attack after Shambles. So far it's had a 90%+ success rate. Law appeared right in front of hybrid Kaidou with Injection Shot and Kaidou couldn't react to it in time. He swung his club and he missed. Zoro who's slower than hybrid Kaidou isn't stopping it either, even more so if Law teleports right behind the opponent in melee range. It's not just something that only worked with another opponents as distraction. Even in a 1 v 1, tracking Law's movement with Shambles is hard to do unless you have FS. Once Law teleports behind someone he has the element of surprise. Not only that, Zoro has to turn around first to face Law before he can counter with anything that's lethal.  It really only takes one hit or maybe two with Law's arsenal depending what he's using. Before anyone brings up Asura, Zoro hitting Kaidou with it only happened after Zoro repelled Kaidou's club swing with his 9 swords. It was a counter, not a speed feat. Asura can easily be countered by not engaging with it in close range and letting it wear out in the measly amount of time it takes to wear out, leaving Zoro even more drained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2022)

Perfection

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Perfection



Until you realize the majority is wrong majority of the time.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Until you realize the majority is wrong majority of the time.


I only see 60 people that misclicked

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CatTankIsNotAmused (Feb 14, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Until you realize the majority is wrong majority of the time.


That explains how Zoro won all those polls before Kid and Law went all out.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Pirateer (Feb 14, 2022)

Both are right on the cusp of top tier/low top tier in that Marco, Old Rayleigh, etc tier

Zoro has better basic skills and stats overall. Has aCoC, extremely fast (able to speed blitz Kaido with his final aCoC attack), low top tier attack power, exceptional CoA, good CoO. In his fight with King, honestly it didn't look like an extreme diff, more like a solid high diff win

Law in comparison relies a ton on his DF, without it he's much much weaker, maybe around YC3. Law doesn't have 'exceptional' haki, exceptional base speed, etc - the majority of his speed/attack power comes from his DF abilities, because instead of speeding around he'll teleport himself with a rock or a raindrop, and instead of a huge aCoC/CoA haki sword slash, his DF provides the attack power and 'haki-style' defence penetration

Law's DF hax emulate a lot of haki/base abilities like CoC attack power, CoA attack power, internal destruction aCoA (gamma knife, kroom, etc), base speed (Law teleports with objects)

Law carried the fuck out of Midd who was a meme until his final few attacks (and even those attacks Big Meme said that they "tickled"), meanwhile Law broke Big Meme's ribs and arm, and blasted a hole through her with Kroom, but 1v1 I think Big Meme wouldn't be in a position to take Kroom (it took a while for Law to actually use his final attack, with his sword taking several seconds to go all the way down to the ground)

Overall I think Zoro would extreme diff Law and it would be like the Pica and King fights, where Zoro analyses Law and takes several big hits, but eventually figures out the things that Law can do with his DF and hit him with a big final attack


Zoro extreme diffs Law

2 Zoros get high diffed by 2 Laws

if one Law is a 10, two Laws are like a 30 because of all the swapping and combo abilities that wouldn't be possible 1v1, would now be possible in a 2v2. Law in any duo makes that duo far stronger than the individual characters' power added together because of all his support abilities. Like 2 Midds would not have beaten Big Meme, 2 Laws would have (although there is the question of if 2 Laws could tank hits like Midd)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 14, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> I only see 60 people that misclicked






CatTankIsNotAmused said:


> That explains how Zoro won all those polls before Kid and Law went all out.



Man Hope Piece readers are relentless.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 15, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Man Hope Piece readers are relentless.



lol like 50% of the Law votes are dupes and not even OL posters/regulars

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Feb 15, 2022)

Law wins extreme diff


----------



## Firo (Feb 15, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> lol like 50% of the Law votes are dupes and not even OL posters/regulars






TheWiggian said:


> lol like 50% of the Law votes are dupes and not even OL posters/regulars


even if you take away half of Law’s votes he still has more.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 15, 2022)

Firo said:


> Now itmmm
> 
> even if you take away half of Law’s votes he still has more.



Did i somewhere state the opposite? It's not like zoros side has no dupes voting either, but the difference of dupe and non-regulars voting for Law is massive. Show's how desperate they are imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 15, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Did i somewhere state the opposite? It's not like zoros side has no dupes voting either, but the difference of dupe and non-regulars voting for Law is massive. Show's how desperate they are imo


Never change bro.


----------



## Firo (Feb 15, 2022)

I still don’t care about polls tho. It’s just too easy to dunk on the legion right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 15, 2022)

Firo said:


> Never change bro.



I don't intend to 

As harsh as i can be sometimes, i always say what i think, my honest opinion on everything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eustathios (Feb 15, 2022)

Zoro high, maybe extreme diff.

Op fruit shenanigans get countered by CoA and with no other guy around to distract Zoro I don't see him being able to land some of the massive hits he used on Meme that easily. That said, his powers are still very tricky and Zoro needs to get a couple of big hits in to press his stamina further.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 15, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Now count how many voted Zoro last week who changed their vote this week. It's not that many:


rooting for my boy law til the end.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 15, 2022)

Law wins, both inside and outside this online forum since he's OP.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 15, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> rooting for my boy law til the end.


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 15, 2022)

Firo said:


>


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Law wins, both inside and outside this online forum since he's OP.








> Total voters                            206
> Poll closed Today at 6:20 AM.


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 15, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Law wins, both inside and outside this online forum since he's OP.



The raid will fail

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 15, 2022)

in complete unbiased honesty, i still give it to zoro extreme diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Feb 15, 2022)

Zoro winning in fanarts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Zoro winning in fanarts



Fanarts > fan brains

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 15, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Fanarts > fan brains


I seen questionable Zoro fan art. You wanna go down that rabbit hole?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 15, 2022)

Firo said:


> I seen questionable Zoro fan art.



You must be searching for questionable stuff on the net then

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gunchar (Feb 15, 2022)

Law blatantly wins by now, and if Zoro wouldn't have so many delusional fanboys the poll would look even more loopsided than it already does XD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Feb 15, 2022)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Law wins, both inside and outside this online forum since he's OP.


Just goes to show even if we subtract the supposed dupe votes on both sides, Law still wins decisively everywhere, despite Zoro's popularity outnumbering Law 2 to 1 in the latest official poll. The only exception is in a forum dominated by Zoro fans.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Laws best feats are in team settings. He’s been made into a joke 1v1 against everyone but PH Smoker. What are we doing here?
On the other hand Zoro is one of the best 1v1 fighters in the manga at this point. He can more than hold his own offensively and defensively and can land his shit on his own.

Congrats to all the other fanbases that joined forces to beat Zoro in a poll. Hope that happiness lasts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Laws best feats are in team settings. He’s been made into a joke 1v1 against everyone but PH Smoker. What are we doing here?
> On the other hand Zoro is one of the best 1v1 fighters in the manga at this point. He can more than hold his own offensively and defensively and can land his shit on his own.
> 
> Congrats to all the other fanbases that joined forces to beat Zoro in a poll. Hope that happiness lasts


Law has always been stronger than zoro

Reactions: Agree 6 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law has always been stronger than zoro



Wish we saw this strength of Law you speak of when kid and Law where on the rooftop beside Zoro and Luffy. 

Last time I read the rooftop brawl it was Law who was amazed by Zoro powers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law has always been stronger than zoro


Absolutely not, lol. I’m not convinced dude can even beat Sanji

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Wish we saw this strength of Law you speak of when kid and Law where on the rooftop beside Zoro and Luffy.
> 
> Last time I read the rooftop brawl it was Law who was amazed by Zoro powers.


Must have missed the part where law saved Zoro  


Conxc said:


> Absolutely not, lol. I’m not convinced dude can even beat Sanji


Neither feats nor portrayal puts Zoro above Law any in arcs so far

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> You must be searching for questionable stuff on the net then


Not even. Anime/manga fans don’t tag their shit and Twitter is a horrible place full of terrible people.


MrPopo said:


> Law has always been stronger than zoro


since his introduction. In fact Law could’ve one shot Zoro in Shanbody and there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Must have missed the part where law saved Zoro
> 
> Neither feats nor portrayal puts Zoro above Law any in arcs so far


Well yeah. In DR it’s kinda hard for Zoro to top Law getting his shit kicked in by Doffy, losing his arm and such. Zoro only countered Fuji’s gravity with raw strength, got praised by the Admiral and later clashed with him briefly. 

The next time they were together Law was fanboying over his performance on the RT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Well yeah. In DR it’s kinda hard for Zoro to top Law getting his shit kicked in by Doffy, losing his arm and such. Zoro only countered Fuji’s gravity with raw strength, got praised by the Admiral and later clashed with him briefly.
> 
> The next time they were together Law was fanboying over his performance on the RT


Zoro clash vs Doffy vs Law stopping Fuji’s meteors and fighting Doffy and Fuji for an extended amount of time.
What sounds better?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Well yeah. In DR it’s kinda hard for Zoro to top Law getting his shit kicked in by Doffy, losing his arm and such. Zoro only countered Fuji’s gravity with raw strength, got praised by the Admiral and later clashed with him briefly.
> 
> The next time they were together Law was fanboying over his performance on the RT


Conveniently forgetting that Law was already nerfed from fighting Doffy and an admiral in the same time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2022)

Zorobros fighting a battle thats already lost

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Zoro clash vs Doffy vs Law stopping Fuji’s meteors and fighting Doffy and Fuji for an extended amount of time.
> What sounds better?


Zoro’s clash when you consider that Usopp could’ve cut that meteor with the Ope Ope no Mi and that Doffy and Fuji weren’t trying to kill Law at that point. AND Law was held in place by a *much *weaker amount of gravity than the burst that Zoro completely overpowered


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Zoro’s clash when you consider that Usopp could’ve cut that meteor with the Ope Ope no Mi and that Doffy and Fuji weren’t trying to kill Law at that point. AND Law was held in place by a *much *weaker amount of gravity than the burst that Zoro completely overpowered


Law also no diffed Trebol while Zoro was struggling with Pica at that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gunchar (Feb 16, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Did your mother win her child support case vs Kid and Law?


I will not even try to explain to you how nonsensical this sentence really is XD.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Law also no diffed Trebol while Zoro was struggling with Pica at that.


Dog the other two seats aside from pica are hardly even characters  .

And all Pica could do was run away from the GM with his DF is a country made up of 98% stone


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I will not even try to explain to you how nonsensical this sentence really is XD.


Man just implied that you  have two have two biological fathers who just so happen to be manga characters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Dog the other two seats aside from pica are heatedly even characters  .
> 
> And all Pica could do was run away from the GM with his DF is a country made up of 98% stone


Vergo was the strongest seat and Law cooked him after he got his heart back. Pica was trash.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Vergo was the strongest seat and Law cooked him after he got his heart back. Pica was trash.


A Vergo that fought Sanji and Smoker already? Who also just walked straight at Law instead of trying to avoid his attacks?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> A Vergo that fought Sanji and Smoker already? Who also just walked straight at Law instead of trying to avoid his attacks?


Law cutt a mountain how was Vergo going to avoid that attack  

Are you also forgetting that Vergo was hyped by Doffy for his haki


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## gunchar (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Man just implies that you  have two have two biological fathers who just so happen to be manga characters


I guess he smoked some really funny stuff today XD:


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law cutt a mountain how was Vergo going to avoid that attack


I mean…it was a single horizontal swing…jump? Certainly don’t just *walk *at the man…


MrPopo said:


> Are you also forgetting that Vergo was hyped by Doffy for his haki


Vergo’s mistake was underestimating Law’s Haki. IMO that still didn’t mean that he couldt have beaten him if he didn’t walk right at him.


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Man brought up that Vergo fought Sanji and Smoker but not bring up the fact that Law fought Doffy and Fuji together and basically nerfed himself for the rest of the arc because of his pride. The hypocrisy.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Man brought up that Vergo fought Sanji and Smoker but not bring up the fact that Law fought Doffy and Fuji together and basically nerfed himself for the rest of the arc because of his pride. The hypocrisy.


They had no intention to seriously hurt him…  Fuji even used his baby gravity specifically

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> They had no intention to seriously hurt him…  Fuji even used his baby gravity specifically


And Fuji did for Zoro when Luffy just helped him previously? You’re going to back yourself into a corner and I’ll gladly play this game.  Make it make sense. And Doffy had every reason to dafuq.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> And Fuji did for Zoro when Luffy just helped him previously? Make it make sense. And Doffy had every reason to dafuq.


Fuji irrefutably tried much harder against Zoro than he did Law. Doffy didn’t want to kill Law at the point either. Pretty sure they both mentioned only wanting to subdue him until he and Doffy fought 1v1.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Fuji irrefutably tried much harder against Zoro than he did Law. Doffy didn’t want to kill Law at the point either. Pretty sure they both mentioned only wanting to subdue him until he and Doffy fought 1v1.


He literally just clashed and smoked his shit and Zoro was kneeling on the ground all fucked up after one attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2022)

Law vs Yeti bros
vs
Zoro vs Yeti bros

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Also provide panels of Doffy saying that? Pretty sure the only reason Doffy didn’t kill Law was because Fuji said that his orders were to arrest him. I can provide a panel of that. Can you for your claims?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> I mean…it was a single horizontal swing…jump? Certainly don’t just *walk *at the man…


Vergo did not walk towards Law he did was you said in the bolded



Conxc said:


> Vergo’s mistake was underestimating Law’s Haki. IMO that still didn’t mean that he couldt have beaten him if he didn’t walk right at him.


You're under-estimating the range of Laws cutt here was nothing that Vergo could have done


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2022)

Zoro would accept his defeat with honor
Unlike @Conxc

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Vergo did not walk towards Law he did was you said in the bolded


He did dash, but again, straight at him fully knowing Law’s ability. He was overconfident.


MrPopo said:


> You're under-estimating the range of Laws cutt here was nothing that Vergo could have done


Range doesn’t have to do with the difficulty for Vergo to have dodged it by simply jumping. Look at the cut on Bergo, this, horizontal. Exactly where you’d expect it to be seeing how he ran straight at him. That attack is dodged by him jumping.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Fuji irrefutably tried much harder against Zoro than he did Law. Doffy didn’t want to kill Law at the point either. Pretty sure they both mentioned only wanting to subdue him until he and Doffy fought 1v1.


Fuji used a move fodder cleaning move on Zoro


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Zoro would accept his defeat with honor
> Unlike @Conxc


Defeat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> He did dash, but again, straight at him fully knowing Law’s ability. He was overconfident.
> 
> Range doesn’t have to do with the difficulty for Vergo to have dodged it by simply jumping. Look at the cut on Bergo, this, horizontal. Exactly where you’d expect it to be seeing how he ran straight at him. That attack is dodged by him jumping.


You can see that mountain was cut at an angle


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Clashed, launched Zor into the ground. Zoro completely overpowered that gravity with raw strength while counterattacking, pushed Fuji back and got praised.
> 
> law was held down by hardly enough gravity to leave his body print in the dirt….
> 
> I’m on mobile but Fuji went easy because he just wanted to apprehend him and Doffy went easy because law still had cc’s heart. Chapter 718.


Law redirected a meteor with a finger.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Fuji used a move fodder cleaning move on Zoro


Just because he used it on fodder doesn’t mean it’s limited to a fodder clearing move. For one, it’s still an insane amount of gravity. For two, what does that say about the amount of gravity that he used on law, which was hardly enough to leave an imprint in *dirt*? The attack he used on Zoro punched clean through solid stone.

Also, Tatsumaki was used on fodder back on FI. Fast forward to Wano and it was used to cut Kaido’s scales. What exactly is the implication here?


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Clashed, launched Zor into the ground. Zoro completely overpowered that gravity with raw strength while counterattacking, pushed Fuji back and got praised.
> 
> law was held down by hardly enough gravity to leave his body print in the dirt….
> 
> I’m on mobile but Fuji went easy because he just wanted to apprehend him and Doffy went easy because law still had cc’s heart. Chapter 718.


717 
Doffy to Fujitora: You don’t hold back.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> 717
> Doffy to Fujitora: You don’t hold back.


Which directly contradicts what we saw, which is that Fuji was holding back. Funny how that works. Fuji directly says that his goal is to only apprehend law.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Just because he used it on fodder doesn’t mean it’s limited to a fodder clearing move. For one, it’s still an insane amount of gravity. For two, what does that say about the amount of gravity that he used on law, which was hardly enough to leave an imprint in *dirt*? The attack he used on Zoro punched clean through solid stone.


Law was waiting for an opening to escape


Conxc said:


> Also, Tatsumaki was used on fodder back on FI. Fast forward to Wano and it was used to cut Kaido’s scales. What exactly is the implication here?


The fact Fuji used one of his weakest attacks against Zoro


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Law redirected a meteor with a finger.


Another feat that literally Usopp could pull off if he had the Ope Ope no Mi. Got anything else?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Another feat that literally Usopp could pull off if he had the Ope Ope no Mi. Got anything else?


Law can't use his powers now


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Another feat that literally Usopp could pull off if he had the Ope Ope no Mi. Got anything else?



Wrong.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law was waiting for an opening to escape


And if he could’ve done so without getting pinned and overwhelmed by baby gravity, I’m sure he would’ve.


MrPopo said:


> The fact Fuji used one of his weakest attacks against Zoro


No, you think it’s one of his weaker attacks because it was used on fodder. It completely overwhelmed them, which doesn’t add up to it being one of his weakest. Not just off that poor logic


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Which directly contradicts what we saw, which is that Fuji was holding back. Funny how that works. Fuji directly says that his goal is to only apprehend law.


It doesn’t and it’s on panel of him saying that. The dialogue is right there and white and black but Legion members don’t read it seems.

> Character states that one isn’t holding back 
OL: He’s lying 

Way to avoid panel proof

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Law was pretty clearly outperformed by Zoro on the rooftop. I used to always be in favor of Law being stronger until this happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law was pretty clearly outperformed by Zoro on the rooftop. I used to always be in favor of Law being stronger until this happened.


Holding back Law*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law was pretty clearly outperformed by Zoro on the rooftop. I used to always be in favor of Law being stronger until this happened.


So how did this outperformance occur?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Conxc said:


> And if he could’ve done so without getting pinned and overwhelmed by baby gravity, I’m sure he would’ve.
> 
> No, you think it’s one of his weaker attacks because it was used on fodder. It completely overwhelmed them, which doesn’t add up to it being one of his weakest. Not just off that poor logic


You look at Fujis other moves he used in dressorosa and think the hole is stronger than one of these  ?


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law was pretty clearly outperformed by Zoro on the rooftop. I used to always be in favor of Law being stronger until this happened.


firstly, no. Law wasn’t outperformed.
secondly, it was before huge Law’s power-up

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I will not even try to explain to you how nonsensical this sentence really is XD.



Did she win or nah?

While you are calling other readers delusional, with no argument backing you. The story stated for you non believers that Bigger L was beaten, oda even drew it for you so you can also see if your reading comprehension is not up the standards required for a kids story.


----------



## gunchar (Feb 16, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Did she win or nah?







Oda Report said:


> The story stated for you non believers that Bigger L was beaten, oda even drew it



Yes, which is just one of the many reasons why Law > Zoro is so painfully obvious right now.


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> So how did this outperformance occur?



Even before Zoro went all out, his attacks were treated as a greater threat by the Yonkou and he was generally able to get his offense going better on his own compared to Law, who had to use distractions from others to set his offense up, relied more on hit-and-tactics that are only applicable in a team setting, and was generally relegated to a support role. I don’t really think Zoro outperformed Law on the rooftop is a controversial statement or even that arguable, to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Must have missed the part where law saved Zoro



Well Zoro can't keep saving the group all the time and himself. 



MrPopo said:


> Neither feats nor portrayal puts Zoro above Law any in arcs so far



Lmao 

Even when Law is amazed at Zoros powers.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 16, 2022)

Law has one of the most versatile skill sets in the damn Manga.
Of course he wasn't focused on DPS on the Rooftop....goddamn its like none of you know what an RPG is...smfh. 

But as we see in the 2 v 1 against Big Meme, he aint a slouch in Offense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> Yes, which is just one of the many reasons why Law > Zoro is so painfully obvious right now.



Repeating Law > Zoro over and over does not help your case.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 16, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Well Zoro can't keep saving the group all the time and himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we're power scalling reactions ? 

MF Luffy must be strogner than Aokiji


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Holding back Law*



Holding back is a bit of a dubious choice of language. Law was very clearly fighting for his life in a hopeless battle on the rooftop—he just never had an opportunity to use his uber, as it likely wouldn’t have affected the outcome at that point in time anyway. He definitely wasn’t going easy on them, though, as, “_holding back_,” would imply. I think if Law had decided to use awakening on the rooftop, it would have had about the same effect on Kaidou as Ashura did.

Big Mom’s likely more durable than Kaidou, but Law’s awakening bypasses durability anyway, so that doesn’t matter; his endurance is higher than hers, so it’d stand to reason he’d tank Law’s awakening about as well as Ashura without splitting hairs. Anything more than that, and we’re getting into Oden-level PTSD territory, which is a bit too generous for me. I don’t really decide on who’s stronger by subjectively trying to gauge their ubers with non-compatible reference points. Zoro’s general stats looked higher than Law’s before ultimates were involved, and he’s even received a slight stat buff since the rooftop, whereas Law hasn’t. Law vs. Zoro is about as close as a fight can get in my opinion, but that slight disparity is enough for me to give Zoro the edge now, where I vehemently didn’t think he had one in the past before the rooftop battle. The skewed poll results probably just reflect recency bias, as the match has generally been seen as close to even in the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Now we're power scalling reactions ?



No it's the performance of Zoro that triggered such reactions from his peers, you know doing things Law and Kid couldn't.




MrPopo said:


> MF Luffy must be strogner than Aokiji



Not the same. Kid


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> firstly, no. Law wasn’t outperformed.
> secondly, it was before huge Law’s power-up



Law didn’t learn awakening during his fight with Big Mom, so there was no power-up in between the rooftop battle and Big Mom fight; the intermission between the two was extremely short. He made it clear when talking to Kid that it was something he already knew how to do even before the rooftop battle. Zoro forced Kaidou to dodge, was the only one to block a portion of Hakai, and injured Kaidou far worse than Law did. 

I don’t really think it was debatable that he was outperformed, even if you take the use of trump cards out of it. Law himself was blown away by Zoro’s performance. And Zoro actually has received at least a marginal power-up since the rooftop (being able to use aCoC consciously vs. unconsciously), whereas Law definitely hasn’t.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Law didn’t learn awakening during his fight with Big Mom. He made it clear when talking to Kid that it was something he knew how to do even before the rooftop battle.


yeah. I remember. that Law was > Zoro whole time of the series
actually I didn't even have doubts about that even before RT5 title. even before Wano arc
Law will always be > Zoro. only his death can change something


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> yeah. I remember. that Law was > Zoro whole time of the series
> actually I didn't even have doubts about that even before RT5 title. even before Wano arc
> Law will always be > Zoro. only his death can change something



I always thought Law was stronger than Zoro, too (and it probably was true on Dressrosa). But you have to stay open-minded when new information becomes available, rather than be ardently convicted to principle. I’m not a huge fan of the disproportionate bias Zoro receives on here either, but I don’t honestly think there’s a case anyone can make that Law is the one who outperformed Zoro on the rooftop; and Zoro’s since gotten a little stronger through unlocking a new ability even, where Law canonically hasn’t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Zoro’s since gotten a little stronger through unlocking a new ability even, where Law canonically hasn’t.


that named attack? may be like Law he simply didn't use it in the past , but was capable of using it
abilities are nice, but Law suddenly got a huge physical stats bonus. stamina, endurance


----------



## gunchar (Feb 16, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Repeating Law > Zoro over and over does not help your case.


I don't need help for my case, Law is literally steamrolling Zoro in the poll.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> that named attack? may be like Law he simply didn't use it in the past , but was capable of using it
> abilities are nice, but Law suddenly got a huge physical stats bonus. stamina, endurance



How can you prove he got an endurance boost when it’s first time showing it on panel? His limit for awakening can only be determined by us first seeing it in the first place to establish a limit. There’s no way for Law to know that he can use awakening without having used it in the past, and it was made very clear that it wasn’t his first time using it; it was just done off-panel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Even before Zoro went all out, his attacks were treated as a greater threat by the Yonkou and he was generally able to get his offense going better on his own compared to Law, who had to use distractions from others to set his offense up, relied more on hit-and-tactics that are only applicable in a team setting, and was generally relegated to a support role. I don’t really think Zoro outperformed Law on the rooftop is a controversial statement or even that arguable, to be honest.



Okay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I don't need help for my case, Law is literally steamrolling Zoro in the poll.


Fight your own battles.  Don't depend on the polls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> How can you prove he got an endurance boost when it’s first time showing it on panel? His limit for awakening can only be determined by us first seeing it in the first place to establish a limit. There’s no way for Law to know that he can use awakening without having used it in the past, and it was made very clear that it wasn’t his first time using it; it was just done off-panel.


By endurance I mean his ability to still fight after all the damage he received


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> By endurance I mean his ability to still fight after all the damage he received



Er, most of the damage he received from Big Mom was off-panel, so it’s hard to gauge that. Hard to make the argument that his endurance is higher than Zoro’s, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gunchar (Feb 16, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> Fight your own battles.  Don't depend on the polls.


Okay, Law > Zoro, case closed.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Er, most of the damage he received from Big Mom was off-panel, so it’s hard to gauge that. Hard to make the argument that his endurance is higher than Zoro’s, though.


obviously whatever damage he received from Yonko>>>damage from King


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> obviously whatever damage he received from Yonko>>>damage from King



Most of the on-panel attacks he received from them were pretty lacking, and Zoro has one of the best on-panel endurance feats we’ve seen in getting back up from Hakai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Incognitos (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Most of the on-panel attacks he received from them were pretty lacking, and Zoro has one of the best on-panel endurance feats we’ve seen in getting back up from Hakai.


I think that's a good feat for Zoro. However no one seems to think that kid continuously fighting yonko without break longer than any of the RT5 is an impressive endurance feat. 

Luffy took a break and got meat recovery. 
Law took a break to help out Zoro 
Zoro got a full hp recovery and fought king 
Killer fought Hawkins. 

All the rest got breaks while kid continuously fought even when being handicapped by Hawkins. He's shown endurance on par with Big Mom and by feats his endurance is the best of the RT5.


----------



## Conxc (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> It doesn’t and it’s on panel of him saying that. The dialogue is right there and white and black but Legion members don’t read it seems.
> 
> > Character states that one isn’t holding back
> OL: He’s lying
> ...


Mmkay, so you *saw *him use a much stronbger burst of gravity on Zoro, but somehow you think Fuji wasn';t holdinmg back when he subdued Law with a burst of gravity that hardly left an imprint in *dirt? *Again, the magnitude of gravity that he used on Zoro bored clean through *stone*. Are you gonna die on the hill that Fuji was serious?


MrPopo said:


> You look at Fujis other moves he used in dressorosa and think the hole is stronger than one of these  ?


I'm not saying that it's stronger than those, I'm saying that it's pretty shit logic to assume that *because *he used the attack on fodder previously that it isn't *still *a strong attack. As I pointed out before, Zoro has used Tatsumaki on fodder on FI and present day Wano he used the same attack to cut through a Yonkou's scales proving that it isn't some weak attack just because he used it on fodder in the past.


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

gunchar said:


> I don't need help for my case, Law is literally steamrolling Zoro in the poll.



Poll warrior


----------



## o0Shinthi0o (Feb 16, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Most of the on-panel attacks he received from them were pretty lacking, and Zoro has one of the best on-panel endurance feats we’ve seen in *getting back up from Hakai*.


Getting back up from 1sec Hakai not full force *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 16, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Getting back up from 1sec Hakai not full force *



Not like any of his peers in law or kid showed they can do the same. 

Damn the hate is stronk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Mmkay, so you *saw *him use a much stronbger burst of gravity on Zoro, but somehow you think Fuji wasn';t holdinmg back when he subdued Law with a burst of gravity that hardly left an imprint in *dirt? *Again, the magnitude of gravity that he used on Zoro bored clean through *stone*. Are you gonna die on the hill that Fuji was serious?
> 
> I'm not saying that it's stronger than those, I'm saying that it's pretty shit logic to assume that *because *he used the attack on fodder previously that it isn't *still *a strong attack. As I pointed out before, Zoro has used Tatsumaki on fodder on FI and present day Wano he used the same attack to cut through a Yonkou's scales proving that it isn't some weak attack just because he used it on fodder in the past.


We the fodder is back up after the same in the very same chapter it is used


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> No it's the performance of Zoro that triggered such reactions from his peers, you know doing things Law and Kid couldn't.


Kid and law didn't go all out on the rooftop. 


Oda Report said:


> Not the same. Kid


Why not the reactions are all that matter


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 17, 2022)

Anyone who Law loses to in a 1v1 folds Zoro even worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 4


----------



## Conxc (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> We the fodder is back up after the same in the very same chapter it is used


We’ve seen fodder survive WBs quakes ffs  . No one here will argue that quake punches are weak though


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

Conxc said:


> We’ve seen fodder survive WBs quakes ffs  . No one here will argue that quake punches are weak though


You have a panels to back up your claim  ?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2022)

Has Law landed a 1v1 attack yet in Onigashima?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Has Law landed a 1v1 attack yet in Onigashima?


Law hasnt had a 1v1 fight in Onigashima

I guess that must mean he cant land them despite all his previous fights 
Its so difficult to just teleport in someones face and attack them - like he did to BM and to Kaido both .. wait a second

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Law hasnt had a 1v1 fight in Onigashima
> 
> I guess that must mean he cant land them despite all his previous fights
> Its so difficult to just teleport in someones face and attack them - like he did to BM and to Kaido both .. wait a second



Kidd landed his awakening in a 1v1:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Kidd landed his awakening in a 1v1:


its not a true 1v1 - Law was also on the battlefield  
Law has hit BM twice with Counter-Shock and hybrid Kaido with Injection Shot  


Law also doesnt need awakening for Zoro (or Kidd), Gamma Knife takes them out just fine. Only durable/healing yonkou haki-tier enemies require awakening


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Has Law landed a 1v1 attack yet in Onigashima?


Puncture Willie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Puncture Willie



Check the set up:


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Check the set up:


Big Mom still had to time to stop  puncture Willie when she was puching law  

Even in a 1v1 law could do the same setup to perform puncture Willie on big mom


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Big Mom still had to time to stop  puncture Willie when she was puching law
> 
> Even in a 1v1 law could do the same setup to perform puncture Willie on big mom



She was already caught by then. But the initial tag is after Law attacks while she's dealing with Kidd and others.


----------



## GiantForehead (Feb 17, 2022)

Those sneak attacks would make the admirals and jozu proud


----------



## Firo (Feb 17, 2022)

“He SnUCk uP oN DeM”

The new copium rebuttal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Empathy (Feb 17, 2022)

o0Shinthi0o said:


> Getting back up from 1sec Hakai not full force *


I mean, yeah, but it’s still a good feat, nonetheless.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Feb 17, 2022)

_Probably Law, though like i said in the Law vs Sanji thread, i'm not even sure that Awakening matters as much in this match-up.


Even if you give Zoro superior Haki, which i think would be fair, the gap would not be as big as was between the Yonko and Law, so Law's regular hax would be effective.


It's simply a matter of Law managing to connect with something like his heart removal move at some point, and if he does then it would seal the deal in his favor.


It's probably easier to land something like that against Zoro, but at the same time the risk is higher to get significantly fucked up if Zoro lands some of his own powerful attacks.


I think Law and Zoro are quite comparable in terms of their standing in the power level rankings, but Law's hax against comparable or weaker opponents can give him "easy" wins if he plays his cards right.

I'll say Law wins this 6 or 7 out of 10 times maybe, but the other times he get's punished by Zoro with significant injuries for failing to land his hax, and from that point Zoro seals the deal against a crippled opponent more often than not._


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Feb 17, 2022)

_I will say though that Law has mostly proven himself in a team fight scenario, so its possible we might be overestimating him a tad as a 1 vs 1 combatant   _

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (Feb 17, 2022)

Law landed "Puncture Wille" at the point where Big Mom had left Misery to deal with Kidd. She wasn't otherwise preoccupied whatsoever.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kid and law didn't go all out on the rooftop.



You mean use the Trump/last resort cards that can potentially hinder them even more...



MrPopo said:


> Why not the reactions are all that matter



What mattered was Zoros mvp performance, which trigger reaction/praise from Law and Kid who can't replicate said feats. . .

Hence Law and Kid being inducted into the Zoro legion.


----------



## Firo (Feb 17, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> You mean use the Trump/last resort cards that can potentially hinder them even more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who hurt a Yonkou more? Who actually dropped one? Who actually helped defeat one and not just give a scar that didn’t do much in the long run?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dunno (Feb 17, 2022)

Firo said:


> Who hurt a Yonkou more?


King


Firo said:


> Who actually dropped one?


King 


Firo said:


> Who actually defeat one by himself?


King

And who defeated King?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 17, 2022)

Firo said:


> Who hurt a Yonkou more? Who actually dropped one? Who actually helped defeat one and not just give a scar that didn’t do much in the long run?



Zoros underlings did.

Who got them to the play offs? Who shut down big moms homies, who made both entry level yonkou shit bricks, who saved Luffy and then the entire rooftop team? Who replicated Oden best feat on his last leg?

Zoro was steph curry with the shot boy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Has Law landed a 1v1 attack yet in Onigashima?


This man is every thread about how Kidd didn’t do shit but then look at this as soon as at it is law vs zoro. Curious….

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## LadyVados (Feb 17, 2022)

Law is a swordsman therefore he will always be below Zoro.

Also Zoro wouldn’t barely beat a nerfed Big Mom with help from several other characters and PIS and CIS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baroxio (Feb 18, 2022)

LadyVados said:


> Law is a swordsman therefore he will always be below Zoro.
> 
> Also Zoro wouldn’t barely beat a nerfed Big Mom with help from several other characters and PIS and CIS.


Law isn't a swordsman; he's an Ope Ope man.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 18, 2022)

Oda Report said:


> Zoros underlings did.
> 
> Who got them to the play offs? Who shut down big moms homies, who made both entry level yonkou shit bricks, who saved Luffy and then the entire rooftop team? Who replicated Oden best feat on his last leg?
> 
> Zoro was steph curry with the shot boy.


Zoro was Igudola at best.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LadyVados (Feb 18, 2022)

Baroxio said:


> Law isn't a swordsman; he's an Ope Ope man.


And Zoro is a Haki man.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 18, 2022)

LadyVados said:


> And Zoro is a Haki man.



R.I.P WSS title

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## LadyVados (Feb 18, 2022)

Someone here said Luffy doesn’t need G4 to beat Luffy.

It seems everyone is forgetting Zoro doing better against Pica than G3 Luffy did and being confident he could beat Fuji after he beat G3 Luffy.


----------



## Sieves (Feb 18, 2022)

Empathy said:


> Even before Zoro went all out, his attacks were treated as a greater threat by the Yonkou and he was generally able to get his offense going better on his own compared to Law, who had to use distractions from others to set his offense up, relied more on hit-and-tactics that are only applicable in a team setting, and was generally relegated to a support role. I don’t really think Zoro outperformed Law on the rooftop is a controversial statement or even that arguable, to be honest.


In the end Law damaged and was praised by name by both yonko which no one else can say. 



T.D.A said:


> Check the set up:


Law set up kids railgun
Law saved kid from being destroyed by Mama with his first shock will
Law gives kid time to recover from being passed out with second shock will
Mama literally stands there and tanks kids bull
Kid fails when he tries to do his own setup with assign
Law does his own setup with tact and does not fail
Kid passed out Law did not

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Oda Report (Feb 18, 2022)

Sieves said:


> In the end Law damaged and was praised by name by both yonko which no one else can say.



Well praise is one thing. 

Out right fear is a different dimension.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Feb 18, 2022)

Sieves said:


> In the end Law damaged and was praised by name by both yonko which no one else can say.
> 
> 
> Law set up kids railgun
> ...


She didn’t tank the bull. Also we don’t know if this last one is the case. Keep hating though.


----------



## Drewskie47 (Mar 4, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> Law stomps if we go by best feats my g


I think it would be a good fight just because of how zoro and luffy basically learned conquerors coating with in minutes of eachother and now luffy is going head to head with kaido and before that luffy and zoro were the only ones to leve lasting damage on kaido and attacks kaido had to dodge seems like oda wanted to keep zoro in reach of luffy as far as attack power but keeping luffy way a head with much better observation haki


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2022)

Zoro might have just held Hakai for a second but I haven’t seen law ever fight a top tier alone… not even for a second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2022)

Sieves said:


> Law set up kids railgun
> Law saved kid from being destroyed by Mama with his first shock will
> Law gives kid time to recover from being passed out with second shock will
> Mama literally stands there and tanks kids bull
> ...


That’s a lie, Law failed to finish BM to with his PW like he said it would, Kidd set up RG himself, Law begged him to attack and finish BM off. 

Another lie, Law never saved Kidd with an attack, he was always doing a follow up like Kidd had planned from the very start. Kidd faces BM because he can, then Law comes in with an awakening tech just as Kidd told him at the start of their fight using awakening. 


Another lie, Law and Kidd both got up not one before the other. That’s just fanfic you came up with. 


Another lie, BM never tanked Kidds bull hence why it snapped her hands like a twig and dodged without fail the second time. 

Another lie, tact would have never happened or landed if BM didn’t combo her homies and attack Kidd putting her concentration on ONLy him for 10th of their fight. 

Another fucking lie. Kidd never passed out and is ready to go again in the next chapter, it’s Law who doesn’t have the ‘will’ to keep going. 


What’s these fucking lies?



Someone go take this idiot to a mental home, I’ve seen OP and heard numerous things about two piece but this guy has clearly lost his marbles.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 5, 2022)

Beast said:


> Zoro might have just held Hakai for a second but I haven’t seen law ever fight a top tier alone… not even for a second.


Zoro can hold hakai for longer than kid's ultimate move can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 5, 2022)

If law manages to land an awakening attack on Zoro it's game over.
Good luck on that though.

We don't even know if kroom can bypass active blocking  seeing that every time law landed the attack on big mom she wasn't able to defend or had her back completely turned.

And law can't seem to use room and kroom in quick succession,  I don't see how that's going to be effective  against a guy that was able to counterattack King.


----------



## Beast (Mar 5, 2022)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Zoro can hold hakai for longer than kid's ultimate move can


Kidds beam is the perfect move to use against Kaidou/ BMs hakai.


----------



## jesusus (Mar 5, 2022)

Zoro has better stats overall, namely endurance, attack power and speed. Law has the hax to beat Zoro, but so does Sugar, but they have to tag him and put him down first.  

Zoro should win, however it won't be an easy battle.

Also Zoro's overarching goal is to be WSS, a title only surpassed by Pirate King as per Mihawk's words, and the only title worthy of being the right hand man of the Pirate King. Oda constantly reminds us ambition is a power level in One Piece. What's Law endgame? He wants to be pirate king but his "real" goal was already accomplished, revenge on Doflamingo. Truth is he probably wants to chill out with his crew EoS after Luffy breaks redline and reveals the secrets of the void century. A nice goal to have but not the most ambitious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## icyBankai (Mar 5, 2022)

Probably Law for now due to hax but EoS Zoro could take it after more ACoC mastery.


----------

